# All Creatures Great and Small



## noirua (9 December 2006)

Starting the thread with Elephants:  http://elephant.elehost.com/Multimedia_Page/Videos/videos.html


----------



## 123enen (9 December 2006)

How many of these on an elephant

http://www.microbeworld.org/microbes/


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 December 2006)

mankind.
Maybe when pepol want to describe themselves they can use these blokes as references


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 December 2006)

womankind ditto


----------



## Out Too Soon (12 December 2006)

2020 strikes again!


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 December 2006)

OTS, lol m8 - just wish I had muscles like the girl on row 3 , far left 

I'm going to propose they have a "progressive barn dance" to finish off the next Olympics


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (12 December 2006)

Home run 20/20, thumbs up to Rythmic Gymnastics , and not to the Sumo Guy (Scary).


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 December 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> thumbs up to Rythmic Gymnastics , and not to the Sumo Guy (Scary).



Lol - FWB, Sumo guy is gonna be a big boy when he grows up!!
He'd win the "biggest Loser" by a country mile sheesh - 317kg = 697 lb = 50 stone - pretty intimidating,
Mind you, - think I'd be calling some of those girls "sir" as well.  
(btw, anyone remember Dean Lukins before and after LA Olympics?  - incredible change)

(lol - also.. anyone remember when Norm Gunston interviewed the Sumo wrestler - asked him how often he changed his nappies etc lol - brave )

cant find that particular one - but here as some others (norm gunston that is)
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gunston&search=Search  ps some of these are better than others - shame they don't have the sumo


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (12 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Lol - FWB, Sumo guy is gonna be a big boy when he
> 
> (btw, anyone remember Dean Lukins before and after LA Olympics?  - incredible change)




Yep, Lukin was a legend, gold at L.A. for OZ (without the Russians), big as a house, must have been all that Tuna in Pt Lincoln.

He lost a heap of weight, dyed his hair blond and took up Ballet  , if my memory is correct. Geez, he aged a lot when he lost the weight though!


----------



## barney (12 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> womankind ditto




Where do you dig this stuff up from 20 (x2).  Jessica Howard is really easy to look at (imo) (Couldn't possibly be related to Johnny ??)


----------



## noirua (14 December 2006)

I realise in Hindsight that 2020 would like to apologise for upsetting creatures great and small. A complaint from a bull has been received and he knows only too well what it is like to have slipped up, like 2020hindsight, an apology has been sent:  http://www.dailymotion.com/tag/animal/video/xpp2o_dam_horny_cow


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 December 2006)

1. funny or what  lol  , although I bet the bull didnt think so.
2. apologies noirua, lol
3.  just thought this thread as appropriate as any for creatures "great and small" 
4.  I just feel sorry for the bloke in charge of organising the beds for the athletes at the olympics 
5. especially since they went through 1000's of condoms per day (on the record).


----------



## noirua (19 December 2006)

Horses:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUVffQ1irdg


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6xmxneRNhc the kamakazi gazelle


----------



## noirua (23 December 2006)

I'm still worried about that poor old gazelle. The lions wern't bothered so it probably came round later.

We now visit the Toronto Zoo, to see Giraffe, Zebra, Tigers, Gorillas, cheetah, Fish, plants, leopards and beaver:  http://www.torontozoo.com/Animals/videos.asp


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 December 2006)

http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage40_2.html fainting goat (I've heard of fight or flight response, but never "legs gone tight" response)


----------



## noirua (13 January 2007)

This is a World Record Breaker, very large, infact a Giant, its really - yes - it's Enormous, so, click-on this " good grief ":  http://farm1.static.flickr.com/124/345483871_be8e55f9ba_o.jpg


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 January 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> " good grief "



noirua - 
a. pity help any rabbit proof fence that tries to stop this critter
b. whats for dinner mum? - well this week we're having a leg of rabbit, next week the other leg
c. newsflash.. man beaten up by rabbit after he called him "longears" within hearing (like 3 miles)
d. three council workers missing after being sent to evict a mutant rabbit using a 2metre culvert for a burrow
e. buga the greens and carrots, mum !, - I dont WANT to grow up big and strong like "cottontail" !!
f. man breaks back while picking up rabbit
g. fly lands on rabbits ear - man knocked out
h. he's doing ok - but his brother Donatello has much better results in his ninja training
ps can you prove that that's not a 2 year old man holding him ?


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 January 2007)

i. late extra.. reported EQ richter scale 6.3 was found to be due only to breeding rabbits 
j. well we had this hair restorer left over, so i mixed it with his feed...
k. not sure about his dad, - but there was a short-sighted koala roaming around a month or two back!
L. course he's got four feet! he'd look funny with four inches wouldn't he?
m. military training new secret commando squad to combat world outbreaks in hairy situations, especially forward listening posts, and tunnelling assignments - meanwhile the mystery remains as to why the price of carrots has suddenly quadrupled 
n. Washington DC has mass protests by aggrieved housewives demanding that carrots be returned to supermarket shelves.
o. Washington DC has mass protests by aggrieved husbands demanding that their wives return to them after mysteriously disappearing during supermarket shopping duties. 
p. new york in fear as rabbit climbs empire state building holding blonde housewife
q. rabbit yells back at pilot of fighter plane - "bring me some bloody carrots - or this lady is cactus"!!  - and failing carrots, then bring back some bloody cactus - or this lady gets the pineapple - and failing pineapples, then ............rhubarb rhubard.
r. peace again in new york after an English expert, Professor Grommet, was called in - personally scales empire state building - and calmly tells rabbit to "hop it"!! etcetc 

s. businessman demands money back after insisting he was misunderstood when he phoned room service at midnight and asked for a playgirl bunny
t. greyhound track reopens after minor redesign - now the bunnies chase the greyhound
u. strange behaviour as greyhounds start living in burrows, and bunnies seem to have taken over dog kennels across the city


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 January 2007)

v. rabbits have taken over all city buses and trains - rabbit spokesman says "humans must learn to walk again" - now YOU hop it, shortears!
w... 
where will it all end !??
post from Noirua...."showing rabbit holding man" ?


----------



## noirua (15 January 2007)

Well, that's the long and the short of it. Now we have the worlds smallest horse, very, very, little:  http://stupid-ideas.blogspot.com/2006/11/smallest-horse-world-record.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 January 2007)

BBC have a website with interactive books for kids (if anyone’s interested) 
one example , the lion and the mouse  http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/storycircle/animalstories/lionandmouse/lionandmouse_s.shtml  kids interactive story

Others :- http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/storycircle/animalstories/ 

There's a stack of other stuff there, some sent in by BBC viewers.  I also found a “comedy section” there (for adults), eg one about “the lighter side” of global warming ….  “kicking a few laughs out of the twitching corpse of Planet Earth”


----------



## noirua (24 January 2007)

And to you too:  http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2492128980026602321sOklNj


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2007)

bear killed.
there is an email going round - believe me you dont want to see the rest.  
The story goes that they found the remains of a hiker nearby - who was killed by the bear.  Photos included    horrific!
The message ? - If you're ever in Alaska - then pay em some respect I guess


----------



## noirua (25 January 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> bear killed.
> there is an email going round - believe me you dont want to see the rest.
> The story goes that they found the remains of a hiker nearby - who was killed by the bear.  Photos included    horrific!
> The message ? - If you're ever in Alaska - then pay em some respect I guess





I'm on the side of that bear, and this is the fish that guy was trying to nick off him. Be fair, if you'd caught one that big you'd be real annoyed:  http://www.ebaumsworld.com/tags/carp/


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2007)

noirua, fantastic fish. (shame not edible I take it?)
Reminds me of the Murray cod my mate caught once... so big it was gravel rashed on its belly, and sunburnt on its back... and the river was 20 foot deep there!


----------



## noirua (8 February 2007)

A horse is a dog: http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/77741/Horse_Thinks_He_s_a_Dog.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 February 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2x2dIlfLU4
(sea) horse eats (sea) monkey !!!


----------



## insider (17 February 2007)

Look at Jessica howards toes... they look like fingers.... ARGGH


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 February 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybVb3t560oY chicken police


----------



## noirua (4 April 2007)

What a very sad little Piggy:  http://www.smh.com.au/news/unusual-tales/this-little-piggys-just-weird/2007/03/07/1173166769353.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 April 2007)

noirua said:


> What a very sad little Piggy:  http://www.smh.com.au/news/unusual-tales/this-little-piggys-just-weird/2007/03/07/1173166769353.html



noirua, lol - we've already seen this one mate - 
by the way - it lacks credibility surely - I can't believe that the two noses for instance are exactly equally developed  
Or that there appears to be a tear duct in each end of that perfectly symmetrical eye 
I'd prefer to believe that there's a split / join in the photo - right through the eye for instance. 
You may be right of course.  But too many tricky photographs out there.
PS . you sure you're not a maori, lol - I know a lot of places called poirua for instance


----------



## noirua (4 April 2007)

Hi 2020, You'r quite right about the pigs eye, and strangely it seems to have a Chinese look about it. Maybe Chinese pigs have wide eyes. What shape are Aussie pigs eyes?


----------



## noirua (9 April 2007)

Two-headed-Pig Video:  http://bitsandpieces1.blogspot.com/2006/08/two-headed-pig-video.html


----------



## noirua (13 April 2007)

A bit blood thirsty this one as a crocodile chomps a vets arm off:  http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2007/04/12/1175971189283.html


----------



## BIG BWACULL (13 April 2007)

noirua said:


> A bit blood thirsty this one as a crocodile chomps a vets arm off:  http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2007/04/12/1175971189283.html



Thats full on   at least he got it back and and re attached PHEW


----------



## noirua (27 April 2007)

Nine-year-old boy eaten by crocodiles:  http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/asia/china/article1690634.ece


----------



## noirua (30 April 2007)

This is a video of a heard of Buffalos versus a pride of Lions:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWWTpkX-d4Y&mode=related&search=


----------



## Out Too Soon (30 April 2007)

This news is just sad, I only found out the Amur Leopard existed a few weeks ago & had one on my desktop background, Man is the worst thing that ever happened to this planet. 
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/04/070423-leopard-picture.html
Become a member of World Wildlife Fund for as little as $5 a month, support the Sea Shepherd & Greenpeace. (& change those light bulbs )


----------



## Happy (7 May 2007)

> From ABC, May 7, 2007
> 
> ADVICE ON HOW TO DEAL WITH VENOMOUS JELLYFISH
> 
> ...






Few treatment myths dismissed here.


----------



## Out Too Soon (8 May 2007)

Been swimming @ the beach the last couple of weekends, normal for Nth Queenslanders this time of year, starts to feel safe to go in the water. Still, in the bucket with the toy spades, water bottle etc is the bottle of vinegar, we always take it to the beach it's just normal habit here.
  Irrukandji don't always kill but if your unlucky enough to cop a box jellyfish...


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 May 2007)

Found this one at Gordon Dam today (see drought thread). It doesn't seem to have taken much notice of the sign which is immediately above the bin (second photo) and just opened the lid by itself. They make lots of bumps and thumps when inside but it didn't seem to want to attack me etc. The tail is roughly as long as the rest of the body - end is cut off in photo (had to be quick with the camera...).


----------



## Happy (14 May 2007)

Handle needs a metal clip, or lock that you have to use both hands.

And if parts of the lock were some distance apart like 40 cm, unless they work in tandem, rubbish would be safe


----------



## BIG BWACULL (24 May 2007)

Never seen or heard of white lions other than Simba LOL Just born in french zoo picture from SMHhttp://www.smh.com.au/news/travel/rare-white-lions-born/2007/05/24/1179601534115.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 May 2007)

bwacull,  you back onto your blonde jokes, lol?.
.. maybe :-

what's better than a tiger in your tank?
a blonde female lion in the back seat ... 

Here's a mouse who's not afraid of heights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyJV1OfEZUw&NR=1 mouse vs boa


----------



## Sprinter79 (24 May 2007)

I've got two ferrets just like the ones on this you tube video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tm_5xEPWH3A&mode=related&search=

and there's a pic of my little bloke attached


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 May 2007)

who said mutant ninja turtles were fiction 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul0gfCyeiyM&NR=1 turtle attacks cat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SDPa4g1Sf0&NR=1 Killer turtle attacks!


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 May 2007)

this is disgusting! (skip to the second one if you've had enough of snakes eating things.. 
I wouldn't normally post something like this, but ... maybe constable will enjoy it  - 
or maybe his kids will learn to stay clear lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J7w6mcPsaA&mode=related&search=

In this one , the rabbit gets his revenge  - sheesh a happy ending for a change
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ez5QPW-ku4&NR=1


----------



## noirua (27 May 2007)

Has your old dog got bad breath:  http://www.v-e-t-s.co.uk/dental_problems dog.htm
Look after your poor old dog:  http://2ndchance.info/olderpet.htm


----------



## noirua (31 May 2007)

In this video the Elephant kills the Rhinocerous, or is it the other way round: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdIZhc8rmbg


----------



## BIG BWACULL (2 June 2007)

At first they said it was a wild pig that was shot by this kid but now the original owner of this farm bred animal came forward and said that he had sold it 4 days before it got shot, it probably walked up to the kid hoping for a pat on the head but alas he got pat by a bullet.
Thats one HUGE B$@#H.


----------



## noirua (2 June 2007)

Can't beat the size of that enormous pig. Here though is a very tall dog:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhKvIQi9qv0&NR=1


----------



## BIG BWACULL (2 June 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> bwacull,  you back onto your blonde jokes, lol?.
> .. maybe :-
> 
> what's better than a tiger in your tank?
> ...



Speaking of tigers in the tank, Odin, a white Bengal tiger, dives for a piece of meat at the Six Flags Discovery Kingdom in California.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 June 2007)

noirua said:


> In this video the Elephant kills the Rhinocerous, or is it the other way round: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdIZhc8rmbg



Animal Face-Off - Leopard vs Gorilla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF7fMHYfQco&mode=related&search= 
and here's great great uncle gorilla (on grandpa chimps side)  beating up a leopard after he took the kung fu class.. 

http://www.enchantedlearning.com/subjects/apes/gorilla/

"Four foot six, full of ticks, hairy backed and thick as bricks
has anybody seen my gaaallllll
flattened nose, great big toes, stuffs bananas in her nose
has any body seen my gal"
etcetc" 

PS I now understand why I don't like cats - must be hereditary.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 June 2007)

bwacull - great photos 

those albino animals have got me thinking 
As someone (who had a bad memory) once said 
"Anyone who believes in the supremacy of the albino races of the world is suffering from a pigment of the imagination "


----------



## BIG BWACULL (2 June 2007)

A Tiger Shark feeds on a whale carcass drifting off Queensland's Gold Coast.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (2 June 2007)

Such cute little pigs, 
but six legs  More HAM for chrissie i guess


> A six-legged piglet at a farm in Lianyungang, east China's Jiangsu province. Experts attributed its condition to genetic variation. Picture: Reuters


----------



## BIG BWACULL (5 June 2007)

oh look at this little critter, whata handful.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 June 2007)

Birds of Britain (a pisstake)
nutty birds (I'm assuming this is not a pisstake, although you'd be forgiven for assuming it was 
 - smart crow this one


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 June 2007)

This is no joke...This company can take the BIG TOUGH HUMAN out to shoot and KILL some of Africas RARE and MAJESTIC CREATURES for TROPHIES.

If you have any compassion then tell me what you think after watching this you tube footage.Be warned. 

Trophy Hunter....put down your gun and show all your mates how big and tough you are!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1FivamFXms


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 June 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> This is no joke...This company can take the BIG TOUGH HUMAN out to shoot and KILL some of Africas RARE and MAJESTIC CREATURES for TROPHIES.
> 
> If you have any compassion then tell me what you think after watching this you tube footage.Be warned.
> 
> ...




Did anyone digest these pathetic trophy hunters with too much money?


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 June 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Trophy Hunter....put down your gun and show all your mates how big and tough you are!



 - really ... sad    The lion is obviously wounded bigtime. 
wonder those blokes didn't shoot each other -  they remind me of the one about the Irish firing squad ... that stand in a circle. 

In keeping with the sentiments of Adam Lindsay Gordon:-
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=87800&highlight=slaughter#post87800

All as posted previously :-
Here's one about man's appetite for killing animals (Lex Talionis, A moral discourse)- and the challenge to man to give them a fair fight - like one bullet - a bit like the Deerhunter - but hunting a bear outside its cave.



> LEX TALIONIS
> Adam Lindsay Gordon.
> 
> To beasts of the field, and fowls of the air, and fish of the sea alike,
> ...



.......................................
Gee I like those words  man being courageous for once. IMHO, part 1 of the poem ends here ... but he continues ... albeit excerpts given below....with some fatalism, and contemplation of a sudden death such as this, ("sunderings " = as in "rent asunder"), and perhaps man "in his blindness" doesn't understand that death is "less bitter" than he imagines - (incidentally Adam Lindsay Gordon finally killed himself with a bullet in a wattle grove, after being duped into believeing he could claim his father's inheritance back in England - and ending up broke) :-



> Short shrift! sharp fate! dark doom to dree! (=endure)
> Hard struggle though quickly ending!
> At home or abroad , by land or sea,
> In peace or war, sore trials must be,
> ...



NOTES on ALGORDON 1833 - 1870 

I can mimic the man as a writer, though I'm out of my class a a wit
though he'd give me black eyes as a fighter , though a far tougher student of "grit"
and his rhythms uplifting were lighter , and his syllables just seem to knit
and I find to upkeep with the blighter , that I need my infinitives split.

..
a giant of galloping rhymers, a legend of galloping steeds
forgive any awkward firstliners , and forgive him of any misdeeds
a champ of the prince and the peasant , a genius student of creeds
and Plato and Latin texts pleasant , - this planter of poetic seeds.

...
ahh to have half the skill of this master , or a fifth of his poetic brain
or to write as well slower or faster, or just have him around once again,
whilst most quotes like the breakers disperse, or they melt like sea froth in the rain
his bad and his worse and his worst , are beyond the best Ill attain.



> from YE WEARY WAYFARER FYTTE VIII
> 
> Question not but live and labour, till yon goal be won,
> helping every feeble neighbour, seeking help from none
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 June 2007)

wysiwyg , another sad one :-
remember when he was accused of faking his emotions for animals  
"what you see is what you get" with this bloke (as well) 

ps unlike him,  I think I love my wife more than I love this crocodile though lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 June 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Adam Lindsay Gordon ,   Lex Talionis





> While all cultures have some system of social regulation and conflict resolution, law is a distinct phenomenon in that it is written and adminstered retribution and conflict resolution. The earliest human legal systems were almost universally forms of lex talionis, or "the law (lex) of retaliation." The lex talionis is a law of equal and direct retribution: in the words of the Hebrew scriptures, "an eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth, an arm for an arm, a life for a life."  ..
> 
> The Code of Hammurabi
> The earliest written code of laws was the Code of Hammurabi, the most famous of the Old Babylonian, or Amorite, kings of Mesopotamia. Hammurabi's code of laws is almost entirely based on the principle of equal and direct retribution; it betrays the origin of law in retributive violence. Since the lex talionis is often the earliest form that law takes, from it we can conclude that the basic function of law is revenge and retribution. Unlike direct retribution, however, the law is administered by the state or by individuals that cannot be victims of revenge in return. While revenge and retribution threatens to break down society as people take reciprocal revenge one another, revenge as it is embodied in law and administered by the state prevents mutual and reciprocal revenge from tearing the fabric of society apart.



THE DAY OF RETRIBUTION

one day it will be retribution time
under lex talionis rules
and the croc will kill for the thrill of a dime
and the lion will turn on the fools

and an eye for an eye , and a scalp for scalp
and a measly man's skin for a hide
and there won't be a god to pray to or help
..........
cos he's changed to the animal's side  

Gordon's full poem (I've only quoted excerpts) is Fytte 5 (of 8) found here :-
http://www.worldwideschool.org/library/books/lit/poetry/ThePoemsofALAdamLindsayGordon/chap4.html 
Here are a few extra verses - but it's worth reading the full poem (he tends to write in Starts and Fyttes )



> And few, I reckon, our rights gainsay
> In this world of rapine and wrong,
> *Where the weak and the timid seem lawful prey
> For the resolute and the strong; *
> ...



PS apropo of nothing, but the second youtube on Steve Irwin is Josh Gruben singing "You Raise Me Up" , - I think he's touring Aus soon (?)


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 June 2007)

this one concerns a bear allegedly shot in Alaska - it is seriously disturbing - don't go there (page 5) if you don't like blood. (and if you do go there , dont say I didnt warn you  )

(You'll come out of this post feeling like you've been at the Colleseum 
Lions 1 Christians Nil as they say )

however as for California.... I took the family to Yosemite, and we camped in a campsite ( bungalows) - good spot, ice skating nearby etc - anyway the fellow at the office advised us to be careful of bears - brown bears apparently (we subsequently went out with torches calling "here bear !  here bear!) .  thousands of tales etc etc .

I asked him how long he'd been there , he replied "bout 5 years"
I asked " ever seen one?" , he replied "nope" 

Maybe stick with either of these messages (similar  but end happier) 
  Lions-vs-Zoo-Keeper, Wellington NZ
 Small boy falls into the zoo's gorilla enclosure


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 June 2007)

lol - Bindi "I make people step over the ant trail"  lol - you gotta listen to this one..
Terri :- "I'm happy just to be known as "Bindi's mother" 
8 year old Bindi Irwin - "Good days and bad days"
obviously the yanks love her / them - in Bindi's case, perhaps just as they liked Winston Churchill maybe ? - 50% american ?
"They don't come better - they come from  :nono:   .. good stock !!" :bier:


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 June 2007)

there's a post I posted way back when
Although I was "right",  
 I have never underestimated a kid so much in all my life - 
she's brilliant ! 
(and she sure as hell has gained more than she can ever lose)
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=70016&highlight=sadness#post70016

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnah1HcnTjs&mode=related&search= Terri and Bindi Irwin on The Late Show With David Letterman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PZOUluzcXM&mode=related&search= Bindi Sue speaks at dad Steve Irwin's memorial service


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 June 2007)

As you can see, Bindi's show starts next week - 4pm ABC
http://www.abc.net.au/tv/comingsoon.htm#?vid=bindi


----------



## Kauri (16 June 2007)

Something that just popped up on my desktop...


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 June 2007)

you taking the piss there kauri ? lol
PS what the hell's going on with FMG lol
CFE next? - ahh back to stuff I can learn about with "accuracy" lol
(plenty of time for trading threads later) 
Spider Eating A Mouse
PS if you suffer from "thingo-phobia" maybe dont look at this one ...  (ahh found it, Arachnephobia


> http://www.ojohaven.com/fun/phobias.html
> Abluthophobia8: Fear of bathing.
> Acarophobia: Fear of itching or of the insects that cause itching. Fear of skin infestation by mites or ticks3
> Acerophobia: Fear of sourness3.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 June 2007)

Lol, here's a beauty (imo) - just for the nZedders 
this Kiwi decides he wants to fly lol
pretty clever / humourous

 Kiwi animation


----------



## BIG BWACULL (19 June 2007)

This yesterday another little tike 
*Japan hails manta ray birth * 




> Mantas are the world's largest rays, reaching 7m in diameter
> 
> Pictures of a giant baby manta ray, believed to be the first ever born in captivity, has been shown to the public from an aquarium in Japan.
> 
> Viewers saw the 1.9m new arrival being squeezed out of her mother's body rolled up like a carpet, before unfurling her fins and flitting gracefully across the tank at the Okinawa Churaumi Aquarium in the south of Japan.


----------



## noirua (19 June 2007)

That Giant Manta birth is quite something.

Now for an animal that deserves a medal in the animal world: http://www.metacafe.com/watch/536332/leopard/


----------



## BIG BWACULL (19 June 2007)

noirua said:


> That Giant Manta birth is quite something.
> 
> Now for an animal that deserves a medal in the animal world: http://www.metacafe.com/watch/536332/leopard/



heh heh lucky bugger, I like the title though "Leopard"  Looks like a lion to me, any who good vid.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (21 June 2007)

All creatures GREAT and SMALL, Or was it SMALL and GREAT 
heh heh


----------



## noirua (4 July 2007)

Today we are off to view the Sydney Aquarium and Animal World:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FR5paiKmWYY


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 July 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> As you can see, Bindi's show starts next week - 4pm ABC
> http://www.abc.net.au/tv/comingsoon.htm#?vid=bindi



There are billboards at Aus Zoo for Bindi's birthday coming up - gonna be a big day there (although pretty much every day is   - anyway good luck to her !)


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2007)

this one's a bit like the photo of the bear hybernating on his crossed paws - that I 've seen around here recently  lol 
and yep - go you good things go. 

http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage112_1.html so sleepy


----------



## noirua (10 July 2007)

Should they eat them or not:

http://getsfb.wordpress.com/2007/06/16/he-fed-a-puppy-to-what-outrageous/

http://www.fox11az.com/news/topstories/stories/kmsb-20070614-apjc-maninjail.2d22095.html


----------



## Smurf1976 (10 July 2007)

Walking on water! Well, walking on ice anyway. The ducks have trouble landing when it's frozen - basically just skid all over the place but there don't seem to be any injuries.

Photos taken 25th June at Browns River (about 15km from Hobart CBD).


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 July 2007)

noirua said:


> Should they eat them or not



http://www.aapn.org/xichang.html 
furthermore noi, Should WE eat em or not ? 
from someone who loves dogs, I find it inconceivable. 



> "Custom will reconcile people to any atrocity." (Shaw)
> "The perpetual obstacle to human advancement is custom." (J. Mill)





> http://www.aapn.org/index.html  AAPN aims to develop intra-regional co-operation and provide an entry point for enquiries from other regions. It is a loose, cost-effective network for exchanging information and ideas and general mutual support. Issues include but are not limited to: animal welfare, animal rights, vegetarian and vegan concerns, humane education, wildlife habitat conservation, traditional medicine, zoos, safari parks, circuses, the fur trade, *elephants, bears, tigers*, wolves, dogs, cats, etc.
> 
> Please try to attend the next Asia for Animals Conference which will be in Bali in July 2008.  The same website will be used as for the January 2007 conference in Chennai:





PS great picture there smurf  - getting cold down in tassie by the looks


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 July 2007)

...


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/07/10/1975052.htm
> China's former food and drug chief executed
> The former head of China's food and drug safety watchdog has been executed.
> Zheng Xiaoyu, the head of the State Food and Drug Administration for seven years, was executed today.
> ...



I believe I also heard on PM that a stack of Chinese drugs had been shown to be useless, despite alleged scientific backing (under this bloke's administration) - hence the "powdered Rhinocerus horn" instead of viagra  - killing beautiful animals for some peanut brain theory.  (Incidentally, they also said this bloke was bound to be "the fall guy / scapegoat")



> they talk of soft "horse whispers" and communication grand
> they talk of language crisper than an oboe in a band
> but anyone can whisper to a dog !!
> .......................         - they're our best friend !!! -
> I shun the man who forces dogs to wimper to their end


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 July 2007)

.........


> DOGS AND HORSES
> they talk of soft "horse whispers" and communication grand
> they talk of language crisper than an oboe in a band
> but anyone can whisper to a dog !!
> ...



https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=148050&highlight=horses#post148050


> ...a sad moment for the men who had to kill their horses because quarantine and expense prevented them from coming back to Aus.
> 
> REMEMBER THE HORSES TOO   Kym Eitel
> .......
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 August 2007)

Grizzly Man Trailer
 Best Bear Fight on Video


> It was filmed by the Grizzly Man Timothy Treadwell and his girlfriend Amie Huguenard, who were killed in October of 2003 while filming the grizzlies in Alaska.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 August 2007)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=193666&highlight=clydesdales#post193666
Clydesdales 
including this one ... 
 Budweiser Commercial - Respect  (after 9/11)


----------



## noirua (20 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Grizzly Man Trailer
> Best Bear Fight on Video




Hi 2020, A link about Timothy Treadwell that is very interesting, especially for those who are deaf by speakers:  http://www.yellowstone-bearman.com/Tim_Treadwell.html


----------



## Ageo (20 August 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Did anyone digest these pathetic trophy hunters with too much money?





As much as i agree with you that these guys deserve to be shot please dont put all hunters in the same boat. An experienced hunter would have cleanly taken that lion with 1 shot, obviously the shooter (not hunter) guide and whoever else was there were amatuers.

Before you start with your greenpeace speech and speak about hunting is cruel blah blah, look at this for reasoning.

Kenya has banned hunting now for 30 yrs and elephant numbers are really low simply because local villagers have no money and see elephants as either pests (damaging their farms) so they kill them or they see them as a valuable resource (ivory etc..).

Illegal poaching is the worst thing and unless you give the locals money (which is a reason not to kill em) you wont stop it.

Lets look at another part of Africa like Tanzania, commercial hunting is allowed which is very controlled. A certain number of tags are issued each year to make sure sustainability is a must.

Only old bulls are mostly taken so it doesnt effect the breeding of the elephants. Since elephant hunting is expensive (somewhat $20,000US per elephant bull) that raises alot of money. To locals that cash can be a lifetime income, so most of that money is spread amongst the locals to encourage them that elephants are a valuable resouce so preserve them for hunters and not kill them. Most locals now actually look out for game animals and make sure no one poaches as its like killing their investment. You could call it a sad way of thinking but thats how they think and whatever works to preserve these animals IMO. There is also the death penalty if someone is caught illegal poaching as its their money and food source.

So most people think hunting is bad blah blah, but in actual fact conservation hunting has actually proved to be a better form of conservation then anything else. A solution for both people is needed not just for 1 side.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (20 August 2007)

Don't know if this has been posted before but its quite unreal
*Battle at Krueger*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8DDYz68kM


----------



## BIG BWACULL (20 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Grizzly Man Trailer
> Best Bear Fight on Video



Its obvious he didnt Tread very well Lol 
Can some one please embed my vid of Battle at Kruger, Makes life easier tried to do it once before but :bonk: didnt work also could someone refresh me on how exactly to do it :1zhelp: Thanks


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 August 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> Its obvious he didnt Tread very well Lol
> Can some one please embed my vid of Battle at Kruger, Makes life easier tried to do it once before but :bonk: didnt work also could someone refresh me on how exactly to do it :1zhelp: Thanks



BB - good one 
as for mr treadwell - some youtubes there would suggest he was a bit imbalanced lol - certainly very emotionally involved with his bear facts - and bearly able to control his cusswords. 

as for your question .... if you look at the full website address

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8DDYz68kM ,

it's made up of 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
plus
LU8DDYz68kM
..................................
what you do is post 
[ 
youtube]
LU8DDYz68kM
[/media]

and you get


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 August 2007)

here's a couple for those who like clydesdales 
 Heavy Draft horse class-2


> This team was 'hot to trot', as you can see by the Percheron (black horse) stomping while waiting to pull...this team never did sync up their initial 'hit' on the sled, though.
> 
> Keep in mind, these horses are pulling roughly twice their combined body weight. I believe at this point the sled weight was ~6800 lbs. Most of the teams competing had a combined weight of ~2500 to ~3000 lbs



Draft Horse - Michigan Great Lakes International - MSU 2006
11,000 lbs horse pull
Oxen in Medieval England


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 August 2007)

tell me you can watch this without feeling ill ... 
guess you'd need to know the motives, but sheesh  
 Bless (??) Africa - A Movie About Hunting and Life in Africa



> Here is a small "documentary" video featuring footage from hunting in Africa.
> 
> It contain scenes from:
> Modern Western Hunters
> ...


----------



## Ageo (21 August 2007)

Doesnt look appealing but unfortunately most africans dont have the luxury of a butcher. Thats how it was done in the olden days

That Rhino was copping it but thats life i spose. A rifle is much more adequate  if used by the right person.


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 August 2007)

Ageo said:


> Doesnt look appealing but unfortunately most africans dont have the luxury of a butcher. Thats how it was done in the olden days
> 
> That Rhino was copping it but thats life i spose. A rifle is much more adequate  if used by the right person.




Ageo, you could be right for a couple - not sure about the elephant(s) though. "Modern Western Hunters" and "Jeep-Rope Hunters" look like they're on a spree to me - but who nose. 
(then of course the mass genocidal graves) 
one incredibly tough continent (and in need of our help bigtime).  
If I have ten lives, Buddha, I'll come back as an Aussie each and every time please . 

PS here's one of the elephants pulling a spear out of his back with his trunk.


----------



## noirua (21 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Ageo, you could be right for a couple - not sure about the elephant(s) though. "Modern Western Hunters" and "Jeep-Rope Hunters" look like they're on a spree to me - but who nose.
> (then of course the mass genocidal graves)
> one incredibly tough continent (and in need of our help bigtime).
> If I have ten lives, Buddha, I'll come back as an Aussie each and every time please .
> ...




Hi 2020, You could come back as an Aussie elephant and be responsible for breeding lots of little baby elephants, who would live happily ever after in Australia.


----------



## Ageo (21 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Ageo, you could be right for a couple - not sure about the elephant(s) though. "Modern Western Hunters" and "Jeep-Rope Hunters" look like they're on a spree to me - but who nose.
> .






Not sure whats the go with the Jeep etc.. looks like illegal poaching to me.


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 August 2007)

I saw this a few days back - only after I'd checked with a couple of Indian mates and they assured me the cobra had been defanged (plus staged performance , plus jovial discussion etc) was I ready to post it. sheesh - talk about alarming 
Most Incredible video! A Baby V/s a Cobra!


----------



## BIG BWACULL (21 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> I saw this a few days back - only after I'd checked with a couple of Indian mates and they assured me the cobra had been defanged (plus staged performance , plus jovial discussion etc) was I ready to post it. sheesh - talk about alarming
> Most Incredible video! A Baby V/s a Cobra!



all i can say is WHAT THE   :bonk:


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 September 2007)

BB - yep that "kid with cobra" is something else yes? 
how about this dog lol
My guess is he'll do this once too often lol.
I once went snorkling in a distant uninhabited island of Fiji, Niku Thikombia (something like that)
http://www.geonames.org/4035882/thikombia-island.html
 - we were on a yacht at the time - literally hundreds of fish within metres - anyway there was a 1 metre long shark between me and the shore - I ignored it at the time - just kept spearing fish - I have since wondered just how lucky I am to have 10 toes lol .

PS The locals call em "friendly Fijian sharks" 

Dog Attacks Shark


----------



## numbercruncher (3 September 2007)

> The world's tallest man, Bao Xishun today shook hands with He Pingping who claims to be Earth's shortest.
> 
> While Mr Xishun, 56, towers above everyone at an astonishing 7.9ft, 19-year-old Mr Pingping is a mere 2.4ft high.




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/worldnews.html?in_article_id=468172&in_page_id=1811


----------



## noirua (18 September 2007)

Born to kill:  http://www.metacafe.com/watch/129472/king_of_nile/


----------



## noirua (22 September 2007)

Born to speak:  http://www.metacafe.com/watch/154195/do_you_speak_animal/


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2007)

...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 November 2007)

.........
(PS you'd have to assume that the cameraman was kind enough to rescue any ducklings that "didn't make it to the far side" )


----------



## moneymajix (17 January 2008)

*Tens of millions of birds disappearing across North America*

CBC’s The National reports that tens of millions of birds are disappearing across North America.

The following video is from CBC’s The National, broadcast on December 28, 2007.


http://rawstory.com/rawreplay/?p=372


----------



## noirua (26 January 2008)

moneymajix said:


> *Tens of millions of birds disappearing across North America*
> 
> CBC’s The National reports that tens of millions of birds are disappearing across North America.
> 
> ...




Not sure what the answer here is but its reached Fox News:  http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,242844,00.html
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,242348,00.html


----------



## noirua (27 January 2008)

Plenty to listen to on this post: 286 bird and animal sounds:  http://www.animalpicturesarchive.com/animal/SOUND/


& Animal movies (AVI, MPEG or Quicktime required to view):  http://www.animalpicturesarchive.com/animal/AnimMovie/


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 February 2008)

Rats Laugh When You Tickle Them


----------



## skint (9 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Rats Laugh When You Tickle Them





Hi 2020, Its suddenly become very important to me to see laughing rats but the link didn't appear. Did it work or is it my end?


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 February 2008)

skint said:


> Hi 2020, Its suddenly become very important to me to see laughing rats but the link didn't appear. Did it work or is it my end?




hi skint , lol
rats!!

seems I screwed up again .. 

PS I tried to truncate the youtube link  

 Rats Laugh When You Tickle Them

PS you wonder if dogs likewise like being tickled - mine seems to


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 February 2008)

Far Side - a comment on dating agencies (on-line or otherwise )


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 February 2008)

what next! 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/02/13/2161489.htm?section=justin

what's that story about what's grey and comes in buckets


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> what next!
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/02/13/2161489.htm?section=justin
> 
> what's that story about what's grey and comes in buckets




From a quick search i found this breeding age for Ugandan (not Asian but they don`t know human rules) elephants.This is one observation ... 



> Observations on the breeding behavior of the African elephant (Loxodonta africana) in Uganda show that some wild females begin to breed at approximately 7 years and all females breed by approximately 11 years of age.




*The Greens say they have received information* 

What is it with these pollies (aaarrkk, polly want a cracker) that they focus on events like this? I know, they want to be seen to be doing something, when in their own minds they don`t really care.Can you see through them, can you see through you, can you see through me?

Maybe if politicians are serious about elephant welfare they would throw some polly muss at the poachers.



> The remains of slaughtered elephants lie amidst the trees near Zakouma National Park in southeastern Chad. Mike Fay, a Wildlife Conservation Society biologist on a National Geographic Society-funded expedition, spotted the animals in early August””*two of about a hundred dead elephants *seen during a recent aerial survey just outside the park's borders (National Geographic News is part of the National Geographic Society).




Focus on more important issues politician!!!!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 February 2008)

spot on wys

Chinese oldworld nonsense usually - appetites for carved ivory 
and of course powdered Rhino horn for making aphrodisiacs 

I hope they enjoy their erection - since it came at such a price 

Maybe they should make Viagra free issue ?


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 February 2008)

kangaroos on golf course


----------



## noirua (19 February 2008)

The Anglo-Nubian Goat is quite a stunner. A majestic bearing and milk is high in butterfat and protein.  Male weighs in at up to 140Kgs and female 110Kgs - quite a weighty goat:  http://www.anglo-nubian.org.uk/the_breed.htm


----------



## noirua (28 February 2008)

Sad news from Northern Ireland today, "Headless Lions discovered at Park" http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/7267714.stm


----------



## Julia (28 February 2008)

One of the most sickening things I have ever watched was last night on a cooking programme a duck being forcefed . 
Shame on us as human beings for allowing our desire for fat duck livers to permit such a cruelty.


----------



## noirua (28 February 2008)

noirua said:


> Sad news from Northern Ireland today, "Headless Lions discovered at Park" http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/7267714.stm




Video of the above: http://news.bbc.co.uk/player/nol/ne...mp=wm&news=1&ms3=6&ms_javascript=true&bbcws=2


----------



## noirua (28 February 2008)

Julia said:


> One of the most sickening things I have ever watched was last night on a cooking programme a duck being forcefed .
> Shame on us as human beings for allowing our desire for fat duck livers to permit such a cruelty.




You tell them Julia! This website shows the terrible force feeding methods used and an organization that is trying to bring this to public attention:  http://www.all-creatures.org/anex/duck.html

One answer is "refuse to eat duck or goose".


----------



## moneymajix (4 March 2008)

*Re: You are what you eat!*

*USDA Orders Largest Meat Recall in U.S. History*


By David Brown
Washington Post Staff Writer 
Monday, February 18, 2008; Page A01 

The Agriculture Department has ordered the largest meat recall in its history -- 143 million pounds of beef, a California meatpacker's entire production for the past two years -- because the company did not prevent ailing animals from entering the U.S. food supply, officials said yesterday. 


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/02/17/AR2008021701530.html?nav=rss_health


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 March 2008)

This one is a classic 

 The Superhero Dolphin Who Helps Saves Lives (whales)

http://uk.reuters.com/article/environmentNews/idUKWEL1524120080314


> Dolphin saves 2 whales stuck on New Zealand beach
> Fri Mar 14, 2008 12:40am GMT
> 
> WELLINGTON (Reuters) - *The case of two stranded whales saved by a dolphin off the coast of New Zealand could be the first such case in the world, a conservation worker said on Thursday.*
> ...




http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/03/13/2188375.htm



> ......... The two-metre bottlenose dolphin has become well known for her antics at Mahia, which include playing in the surf with swimmers, approaching boats to be patted and pushing kayaks through the water with her snout.
> 
> "She likes people with flippers on, she's attracted to them, she's attracted to kayaks and boogy boards as well, and that'll keep her occupied for some time," Mr Smith said.
> 
> ...




Apparently Moko has been around for at least a couple of months. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_R7wH-RcEU&feature=related


----------



## noirua (24 March 2008)

The hero of Planet Earth has to be the Dung Beetle:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1RHmSm36aE


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 March 2008)

Extreme Pete 

 DOG EXTREME PETE..LEARN TO TRAIN LIKE THIS


----------



## noirua (7 April 2008)

Well here we are.  Birds of a feather flocking together with light music:  http://www.birdforum.tv/action/viewvideo/554/wild_issues/?vpkey=8917d2fbb2


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 May 2008)

*Canned Hunting*

Canned hunting gives us another perspective of  the nature of human mind.We all have the ability in us to do this, but thankfully this practice is not carried out by many.



someone elses comment ... 



> xxxx this ****, hunting sucks and so do the hunters who shoot the animals, I hope they come back as animals and get there brains blew out!




What do you think????


----------



## Ageo (25 May 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> *Canned Hunting*
> 
> Canned hunting gives us another perspective of  the nature of human mind.We all have the ability in us to do this, but thankfully this practice is not carried out by many.
> 
> ...




Wysiwyg i think im qualified to answer this question....

I have been hunting for many yrs and from an ethical perspective canned hunting is not hunting but basically trophy shooting. But before everyone goes off and has a cry you need to understand why Africa adopts this method of so called "hunting". Basically most of Africa is raped of its resources  in many ways including its animals by poachers, you see poor people dont care about animals, environment etc... they think about what they need to do in order to survive. 

So the reason farmers in Africa promote canned hunting is because the money they receive from these shoots are massive (mostly from the U.S), i.e an average shoot can cost you around $20,000US which is alot to African people. So basically the animals are now not treated like pests but instead valuable resources so the farmers do everything in their power to keep the numbers very very healthy (which in turn means less likely of extinction of exotic game). Kenya has banned hunting for almost 30yrs and elephants are on the verge of extinction there (because of illegal poaching), yet in say Tanzania where hunting is allowed (with a sustainable harvest system) elephants are hunted (the cost is around $20,000US for 1 Bull) and the numbers of elephants are at an all time high.

So to put it all into perspective, you need to think of it from the farmers side and basically they are breeding animals for harvest but the killing method is different (slaughter house, shooting etc...) remember thow that these animals have a much better life compared to a domestic animal thats bred for consumption.

So to sum it the money goes back into the African community which helps preserve game (because they are treated as a valuable resource) and the meat also goes to the community. So like i said, if its hunting ethics your talking about then it probably wont sit well with alot of hunters/people etc... but when you look at it from a farming point of view then it will slowly make sense to the average person.

Hope that helps a little with your question


----------



## Julia (25 May 2008)

Ageo said:


> I have been hunting for many yrs and from an ethical perspective canned hunting is not hunting but basically trophy shooting.



What utter rationalisation and semantics !    Euphemism at its best.
Why do you want to kill animals?


----------



## nioka (25 May 2008)

Julia said:


> Why do you want to kill animals?




I hunt. To eliminate pests. Foxes, rabbits and feral cats and dogs mostly these days. It is definitely not for the thrill of shooting, you can get that with clay pidgeons. I've culled roos and deer, if it was legal I'd be shooting a few flying foxes at the moment. If I was in NZ I'd probably be happy to shoot the odd Aussie opossum. I've had to put down a few pets over the years, never liked it but sometimes it's necessary. During droughts I've shot hundreds of sheep and cattle. 

It is a necessary evil in the world we live in and often necessary to make it a better place.


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 May 2008)

Ageo said:


> Wysiwyg i think im qualified to answer this question....
> 
> I have been hunting for many yrs and from an ethical perspective canned hunting is not hunting but basically trophy shooting.




Yes that is the primary reason, to put an animals head on the living room wall.I think the practice is for spineless, weak, small testicled, large walleted people.The high fives show their true colours.    



> But before everyone goes off and has a cry you need to understand why Africa adopts this method of so called "hunting". Basically most of Africa is raped of its resources  in many ways including its animals by poachers, *you see poor **people dont care about animals, environment etc... they think about **what they need to do in order to survive*.




The industry is wrong and needs to be ended with the introduction of laws like in this video below.Educate the people that they are responsible for keeping the wildlife alive and their habitat intact.The governments are realising that it is responsible for the welfare of the animals.Africa is unique in that large animals of prey still exist in the wild and the diversity of wildlife is precious and needs to be preserved.

Lee Fletcher doesn`t look poor to me.


----------



## Ageo (25 May 2008)

Julia said:


> What utter rationalisation and semantics !    Euphemism at its best.
> Why do you want to kill animals?




2 reasons:

1st as noika mentioned ferals animals in this country have a massive impact on the environment and the economy (check this site to see what ferals cause http://www.feral.org.au/). They also threaten our native species so controlling the numbers is a good way to keep them in check (conservation hunting). Giving the farmers a helping hand is also another positive

2nd is because i have been hunting since i was young, and so has my father, and his father etc.... for my ancestors its been a lifelong practice to harvest your own wild meat which to me is the most healthiest and purist form of any meat you can get (no matter how good the domestic animal is fed). So instead of paying $100 for a full goat at the butchers i could hunt 3-4 goats at the price of some fuel and other small costs which would mean meat for months (not to mention doing the farmers and our land a favour).

If your a vegetarian or a vegan i totally respect your opinions but if you eat meat and cant understand why people hunt for their own meat then basically thats just being a hypocrite.


----------



## Ageo (25 May 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> The industry is wrong and needs to be ended with the introduction of laws like in this video below.Educate the people that they are responsible for keeping the wildlife alive and their habitat intact.The governments are realising that it is responsible for the welfare of the animals.Africa is unique in that large animals of prey still exist in the wild and the diversity of wildlife is precious and needs to be preserved.




Wysiwyg just ask all the wildlife warriors living in Africa how many poachers they have convinced that animals are cute/cudly please dont shoot them just eat apples and grass instead of them? if you can find another method that works then fly over and save the animals! Education to them is resources (provide the community with enough resources and they wont need to pillage). The problem with wildlife warriors is that they offer nothing to the community but education (and unfortunately thats just not enough).

P.S that video i have seen numerous times and everytime i see it i say to myself (wish that lion got him), to me they were cheque book cowboys (wealthy madman).


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 May 2008)

Ageo said:


> 2 reasons:
> 2nd is because i have been hunting since i was young, and so has my father, and his father etc.... for my ancestors its been a lifelong practice to harvest your own wild meat which to me is the most healthiest and purist form of any meat you can get .




Wholly agree for food.
When a kid I too went shooting with my dad for feral pigs, kangaroos, and feral cats.He told me the pigs were a pest to the farmers so he shot them and we caught the smaller ones and penned them for eating.He said the feral cats ate the native birds and the kangaroos were in plague proportions.

Sadly, I could see in his eye that he enjoyed killing with a high powered rifle.


----------



## Ageo (25 May 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> roportions.
> 
> Sadly, I could see in his eye that he enjoyed killing with a high powered rifle.




Wysiwyg its like saying a sniper enjoys his job? (does that make him a murderer?) or a butcher enjoy cutting up beasts (does that make him inhumane?) better to enjoy something your doing so at least you do a good job of it.

I enjoy when i hunt simply because of the fact that i know what im achieving out of it (those 2 reasons i mentioned above). Some people just dont have the stomach for killing and thats fine but you need to respect the people that do.


----------



## Julia (26 May 2008)

Ageo, I find any killing of animals repugnant, but appreciate your point re feral animals.

I was particularly disgusted by the practice of so called "canned hunting" which seems to me to be the most cowardly form of something many people appear to term 'sport'.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 June 2008)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/unleashed/2008/05/not-done-two-mo.html



> Monkeys control a robot arm with thoughts
> 6:26 PM, May 29, 2008
> 
> Now that's a headline that makes you do a double-take to make sure you aren't mistakenly reading the Onion!
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 June 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080526/ap_on_fe_st/australia_giant_squid

Giant squid ... 500kg etc
calamari rings anyone ?


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 June 2008)

http://www.news.com.au/perthnow/story/0,21598,23815625-948,00.html

Polar bear swims 300km, police shoot it

video here :-
http://www.mbl.is/mm/frettir/innlent/2008/06/03/einmana_og_villtur_hvitabjorn/



> There was fog up in the hills and we took the decision to kill the bear before it could disappear into the fog”, said police spokesman Petur Bjornsson.



check out the video ,  - any sign of fog?


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 June 2008)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/06/05/2266432.htm?section=justin

cane toads killing crocs bigtime (numbers 75% down etc)


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 June 2008)

gotta feeling that this one's a pisstake lol

 genetically modified grasshopper mouse


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 June 2008)

and you'd think this was a pisstake on what happened when this bloke went to take a piss / call to nature 

but it ain't  
(i've just seen him interviewed on tv lol - all's well that ends well) 

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,23776403-2,00.html

lol
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,23845805-2,00.html
I notice he claimed (on aca)  it felt hot down there so he put a cold can of Bundy and coke down his trousers.....

and there he is on TV wearing a Bundaberg T shirt lol.


----------



## noirua (8 November 2008)

"Chilli", the worlds largest bull:  http://www.odditycentral.com/pics/chilli-the-worlds-largest-bull.html


----------



## Calliope (8 November 2008)

One small well known rodent is in danger of disappearing altogether. The lemming, which used used to fluctuate in about four year cycles from near extinction to plague proportions, could soon be no more. Apparently climate change is the culprit.

Their demise will also affect their predators which include the fox and the snowy owl.


----------



## noirua (5 June 2009)

Baby leopard cubs:  http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/gallery/2009/03/24/GA2009032403961.html?hpid.artslot


----------



## Mad Mel (5 June 2009)

moneymajix said:


> *Tens of millions of birds disappearing across North America*
> 
> CBC’s The National reports that tens of millions of birds are disappearing across North America.
> 
> ...




Perhaps their flight path is over this restaurant?


----------



## noirua (23 July 2009)

"Dead Shark Left in Miami Street":  http://news.aol.com/article/dead-shark-in-miami-street/582261


----------



## noirua (25 July 2009)

"Animals in the news":  http://news.aol.com/article/animals-in-the-news-photo-gallery/327798


----------



## noirua (7 September 2009)

"Giant Rat found in lost volcano", http://news.bbc.co.uk/earth/hi/earth_news/newsid_8210000/8210394.stm


----------



## jbocker (12 September 2009)

We have all been told not to flog a dead horse, now the jockeys are encouraged not to flog live ones.
But apparently they still can if within 100m of the winning post. Looks like the authorities are taking an each way bet on this one.


----------



## noirua (13 September 2009)

Tasmania's neon jellyfish: http://www.thistasmania.com/


----------



## Timmy (9 December 2009)

Battling through the financial blogs, doing a bit of a catch up, and came across these photos on the Naked Capitalism blog.

Apparently from January 2009 during one of the heatwaves.

Photos captioned thus:
_At 120 degrees in Australia this January, it was so hot that koalas were asking people for water_

Source (scroll down a bit):
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2009...aign=Feed:+NakedCapitalism+(naked+capitalism)


----------



## McCoy Pauley (9 December 2009)

The first photo gives a new meaning to the term "ankle biter"!


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 January 2010)

For what reason does a human being kill another living organism? For food? For clothing? For pleasure? For money? Any human is capable of the actions in this following video. Be warned. It shows animals alive after being skinned.

Cover my face as the animals die.


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 March 2010)

Some footage then of a female leopard behaving maternally toward a baby baboon was incredible. 

The female leopard had caught and killed a mother baboon and while carrying the dead mother baboon up a tree, the baby baboon fell onto a branch. The female leopard then carried, licked, nuzzled and played with the baby baboon as if it were a leopard cub.

Although she had never bore leopard cubs, the maternal instinct was more overwhelming than her senses of vision, hearing and smelling. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Julia (30 March 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> For what reason does a human being kill another living organism? For food? For clothing? For pleasure? For money? Any human is capable of the actions in this following video. Be warned. It shows animals alive after being skinned.
> 
> Cover my face as the animals die.




My instinct is to ask you not to post this sort of cruelty (and I haven't even watched the video:  the thought is enough to make me sick), but then if awareness is not spread about these vile practices nothing will ever change.
Just so, so horrible.


----------



## Timmy (7 July 2010)

This made me 
*Monkeys use trees as catapults in escape*
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/br...-research-centre/story-e6frf7jx-1225888978829

Then, later, in the same article, this made me 


> However, the monkeys seemed not to know what to do with their new-found liberty ... Most of them were found hanging around the outside of the fence *and at least five were lured back inside with peanuts.*



So like people .


----------



## noirua (6 January 2013)

The 10 Rarest Animals in the World
http://www.greenexpander.com/2007/10/01/the-10-rarest-animals-in-the-world/


----------



## CanOz (6 January 2013)

noirua said:


> The 10 Rarest Animals in the World
> http://www.greenexpander.com/2007/10/01/the-10-rarest-animals-in-the-world/




That Iberian Lynx is one of the most handsome cats I've ever seen...

CanOz


----------



## burglar (6 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> That Iberian Lynx is one of the most handsome cats I've ever seen...
> 
> CanOz








Did you mean this one?

More images here:
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2010/05/iberian-lynx/oxford-photography


----------



## burglar (11 January 2013)

European Pine Marten (martes martes)


----------



## noirua (26 March 2013)

Cat Found Alive in Wreckage Following Plane Crash - PawNation
http://www.pawnation.com/2013/03/25/cat-found-alive-in-wreckage-following-plane-crash/


----------



## noirua (30 March 2013)

AOL.com Video - Mountain Lions Surround Man's Colorado Home
http://www.aol.com/video/mountain-lions-surround-mans-colorado-home/517726204/


----------



## noirua (21 April 2013)

The first isn't guys but keep watching: AOL On - iPad Saves Man from Major League Headache
http://on.aol.com/video/ipad-saves-man-from-major-league-headache-517751211?hp=1&playlist=127167

11 of the world's most dangerous animals - AOL Travel UK
http://travel.aol.co.uk/2012/04/16/...ng-grid7|uk|dl5|sec1_lnk2&pLid=172995#photo-2


----------



## noirua (27 April 2013)

AOL.co.uk -Video - Annoying Cat Knocks on Door at Speed of Machine Gun
http://www.aol.co.uk/video/annoying-cat-knocks-on-door-at-speed-of-machine-gun/517757788/


----------



## noirua (27 April 2013)

World's Oldest Living Male Gorilla Turns 52 - PawNation
http://www.pawnation.com/2013/04/26/worlds-oldest-living-male-gorilla-turns-52/


----------



## noirua (5 May 2013)

AOL On - Geese Making Home at Northern Kentucky Bank Again
http://on.aol.com/video/geese-makin...cky-bank-again-517766757?hp=1&playlist=127170


----------



## noirua (10 May 2013)

Brave Moose Mother Fights Wolf Pack In Heroic, Tragic Battle To Save Calf (PHOTOS, VIDEO)
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/09/moose-mother-wolf-pack-battle-photos-video_n_3245495.html


----------



## noirua (13 May 2013)

17 Ridiculously Cute Moths (Yes, Moths)
http://thefw.com/ridiculously-cute-moths/


----------



## noirua (15 May 2013)

Drunk Man Charges Elephant, Lives For Some Reason (VIDEO)
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/14/drunk-man-charges-elephan_n_3272128.html


----------



## noirua (16 May 2013)

A view of a creature referred to as 'banker'. They are prone to charge at all times and the British ones appear far worse than the Aussie species: Bill Oddie Gets Evicted From HSBC (VIDEO)
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...inforests-global-witness-video_n_3277582.html


----------



## noirua (20 May 2013)

http://static.ddmcdn.com/gif/bigfoot.jpg

Prepare to be terrified!


----------



## noirua (22 May 2013)

Trigger - "The Smartest Horse in the Movies"
http://www.happytrails.org/trigger.html

Roy Rogers "A FOUR-LEGGED FRIEND" Trigger "SON OF PALEFACE" - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkg2C_EIea0

Roy Rogers' stuffed horse Trigger sold at auction - USATODAY.com
http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/life/television/news/2010-07-14-roy-rogers-horse_N.htm?csp=34

Trigger (horse) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trigger_(horse)


----------



## noirua (25 May 2013)

Tiger's Basketball-sized Hairball Removed By Surgeons (VIDEO)
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...ized-ha_n_3322726.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular

Zookeeper Sarah McClay Had 'No Reason To Be In Tiger Enclosure'
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...icid=maing-grid7|uk|dl1|sec1_lnk2&pLid=182049


----------



## noirua (14 July 2013)

'Frankenstein' Rabbit In Minnesota Attracts Internet's Attention, (VIDEO)
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...nnesota_n_3582583.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## noirua (15 July 2013)

Man killed by cow falling in his bed in Brazil - AOL Travel UK
http://travel.aol.co.uk/2013/07/14/...icid=maing-grid7|uk|dl6|sec1_lnk2&pLid=194256


----------



## MrBurns (17 July 2013)

Julia will like this........found on FB but Googled so I could find it somewhere else so I could post it here - 

http://laughs.lolspots.com/1134491-...s-dog-in-to-give-him-unconditional-c?wid=site


----------



## Julia (17 July 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Julia will like this........found on FB but Googled so I could find it somewhere else so I could post it here -
> 
> http://laughs.lolspots.com/1134491-...s-dog-in-to-give-him-unconditional-c?wid=site



Thanks, Mr Burns.  Yes, I love it, of course.  Nothing better to cure illness than the love of a loyal dog.


----------



## noirua (25 July 2013)

WATCH: Zoo keeper lucky to be alive after CROCODILE slams jaws shut on his head | World | News | Daily Express
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...e-after-CROCODILE-slams-jaws-shut-on-his-head


----------



## noirua (27 July 2013)

Father-of-four, 48, dies within minutes from 'incredibly rare' reaction to a horsefly bite | Mail Online
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...s-incredibly-rare-reaction-horsefly-bite.html


----------



## noirua (29 July 2013)

Labros Hydros Kills & Eats Rare Octopus, Unaware It Was Only The Second Species Ever Found (PICTURES)
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...ctopus-_n_3658470.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## dutchie (1 August 2013)

Where's the Pal when you need it?

Dog eats paralysed man's testicle while he sleeps

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/ho...ps/story-fngwib2y-1226689510173#ixzz2ah4PcnzL


----------



## noirua (4 August 2013)

AOL.co.uk -Video - Bear in Colorado Caught Stealing Restaurant's Bins
http://www.aol.co.uk/video/bear-in-colorado-caught-stealing-restaurants-bins/517884326/


----------



## noirua (4 August 2013)

AOL.co.uk -Video - Police Chase Stampeding Piglets on Chinese Motorway
http://www.aol.co.uk/video/police-chase-stampeding-piglets-on-chinese-motorway/517884328/


----------



## dutchie (30 August 2013)

An old animal...

[video]http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/television/japanese-man-terrified-by-8216dinosaur8217-on-tv-show/story-e6frfmyi-1226707204684#[/video]


----------



## noirua (6 September 2013)

Pictures: Jaguar attacks caiman - AOL Travel UK
http://travel.aol.co.uk/2013/09/05/pictures-jaguar-attacks-caiman-like-a-crocodile-brazil/


----------



## noirua (6 September 2013)

Whale Shark Washed Up In The Philippines (PICTURES)
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/09/05/whale-shark_n_3872017.html


----------



## noirua (20 September 2013)

Legless lizard discovered near LAX (and no, it's not a snake) - latimes.com
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-legless-lizard-lax-20130918,0,3095241.story


----------



## Country Lad (20 September 2013)

A great day whale watching was had by all.  Whales everywhere on the day.  Something interesting was the number and size of the barnacles.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## noirua (20 September 2013)

AOL.co.uk -Video - Crocodile Roams Flooded Acapulco Street
http://www.aol.co.uk/video/crocodile-roams-flooded-acapulco-street/517940859/

- - - Updated - - -

AOL.co.uk -Video - Crocodile Roams Flooded Acapulco Street
http://www.aol.co.uk/video/crocodile-roams-flooded-acapulco-street/517940859/


----------



## noirua (22 September 2013)

Siberian tiger kills zookeeper in Germany - AOL Travel UK
http://travel.aol.co.uk/2013/09/21/siberian-tiger-rasputin-kills-zookeeper-germany/


----------



## noirua (28 September 2013)

Google Street View's Accidental Animals - PawNation
http://www.pawnation.com/2013/01/18/google-street-views-accidental-animals/

Cafe Des Chats, Paris' Newest Cat Cafe, Offers 'Purr Therapy'
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/24/parisian-cat-cafe-purr-therapy_n_3980157.html


----------



## CanOz (2 October 2013)

I had a very sad and disturbing thing happen to me today. 

I have been feeding a stray cat, that has her third eye lids showing. I felt very sad for her and thought some nutrition could correct here eye problem as its sometimes (as I've read) the result of, among other things, lack of fat in this tissue.

Anyway, I've come to find out she had kittens over near the parking lot next door where we park our car. I also noticed that one of her kittens had the same condition, so now i suspect a virus. 

Today i fed them dry food, as i normally do in the mornings. The kittens are very timid so i just drop off the food and walk back to my apartment. 

Today i walked back, did a few things and went down to oil the chain on my bike before going for a ride. When i came back, i was stunned when i came out of the elevator to see a kitten on the ledge of the window, in our stair well outside our door. When i went down to have a closer look (the window is at the landing between the 8th and 9th floors) the kitten got startled and jumped...off the ledge into thin air.

I was shocked and didn't want to look but i knew i had to find out what happened. The kitten, after some nerve related movements, was dead. I then had to figure out how to tell the building management. My wife had left for a class reunion so i didn't want to bother her. I called her brother, who speaks good English and he translated to the building manager what had happened. Together we got the cat off the third floor roof and put it into a bag to take away.

After some reflection, i realize that this was my fault. The kittens were looking for me. Now the mother is looking for her kitten and i feel just awful.

I know i shouldn't feed strays, but i just love animals so much and here they're really treated poorly. There is no animal shelter where they can be fixed up and given to good homes, not that there are many of those either.

My dream one day, will be to have enough funds to start an animal shelter and take in strays, get them healthy, DE-sexed and offer them to good homes with responsible owners, or have them put down humanely.

Until then, I'm afraid i can't be feeding stray cats anymore, its just not in their long term best interest...likely I'm only doing it to relieve myself of my own guilt.

I only posted this because i needed to process this a bit, its been quite stressful for me to see it all unfold the way it has. You know I'm not a particularly religious person, but i did ask god for forgiveness...


----------



## CanOz (2 October 2013)

In a sequel to the above event. When we were collecting the remains of the first kitten, i saw the orange sibling on the fourth floor roof. I lost sight of it, and thought i can check later from my window to see if i could see it, when it had time to calm down. I could hear the mother all day frantically looking for her two kittens so i went out to see if the third one was ok and it was. I then searched the ground perimeter of the building by the fourth floor roof, in case it had jumped off too, but found nothing.

I decided to back onto the roof and look for the orange kitten. Sure enough it was about to head down a drain pipe. I managed to get it away from the drain pipe and into a corner. Fearing a shredding, i went back to my apartment and got a thick black shirt. 

I managed to trap it with only i tiny scratch on my finger and get it back in the building, down the elevator and back across the street to its mother...

I feel a little better for the whole thing now, but i have learned a valuable lesson today...

Don't feed strays!


----------



## Julia (2 October 2013)

CanOz, first thank goodness we have people like you who care about animals.  And don't beat yourself up over responsibility for what happened.  It was distressing and sad and I can imagine how you felt.  But, without your intervention and feeding in the first place, probably all the kittens would have perished.

I'm not sure about the wisdom or otherwise of feeding strays.  Many people have had years of happy pet ownership which started from the accidental coming of an animal into their lives.

I'd be up for going half shares with you in your shelter to protect animals.  Or if that's not practical, making decent contributions to an existing animal welfare organisation.
If I had any say, desexing would be compulsory unless buying from a registered breeder with the intention of continuing the line.  Probably not much chance of policing this fully, but the policy should be widely recommended.  This would hopefully prevent the spread of animals with unstable temperament and encourage buyers to take a responsible attitude toward cat or dog ownership.  Get something for nothing, and minimal value attaches to it.

We currently have a tenant next door.  They have a young bitser dog which starts howling a minute after they leave for work at 7.45 am and literally doesn't stop until they come home at 5.30 pm.  The dog is locked in the house, never gets taken for a walk.  The council has now become involved and are insisting the problem be resolved (via anti bark collar) or they will remove the dog.  The dog is the innocent party in all this.
It's demonstrating its misery in the only way it knows how.

All the best with the remaining kittens and the mother cat, CanOz, and good on you for caring.


----------



## cynic (2 October 2013)

CanOz said:


> I had a very sad and disturbing thing happen to me today.
> 
> I have been feeding a stray cat, that has her third eye lids showing. I felt very sad for her and thought some nutrition could correct here eye problem as its sometimes (as I've read) the result of, among other things, lack of fat in this tissue.
> 
> ...




You're to be commended for your compassion. Things don't always turn out the way we hope, but you felt compelled by your  compassion to put in your best effort just the same. 

Your grief is understandable, but the reality is that you have much to be proud of!

You even went a few extra light years by showing a willingness to temporarily suspend personal convictions in order to ensure that anything and everything conceivable (no matter how improbable it might seem) had been done for the welfare of the cat and its kittens.

You have a huge heart!


----------



## johenmo (3 October 2013)

Julia said:


> I'm not sure about the wisdom or otherwise of feeding strays.  Many people have had years of happy pet ownership which started from the accidental coming of an animal into their lives.




CanOz - all our cats over the years have been "rejects" - either from a shelter, from someone who is getting it put down or strays that have wandered in. Currently at 4 cats and a dog at our zoo.  All neutered and stay in at night.  

Kittens will wander & some won't make it.  It's sad when one is lost.  But as Julia notes - the odds are stacked against them.  We realise we can't save them all but we can save one or two.  Which is one or two more than if we didn't try or care.

Don't lose your compassion.  The world needs all it can get. 
Cheers
BTW - the Rat is cold wet and windy atm. 8 ° in October!.  You're not missing anything!


----------



## Tink (3 October 2013)

+3 to all above

Good on you CanOz for caring and dont lose your compassion 
Take care, and know those animals feel loved


----------



## CanOz (4 October 2013)

Thanks heaps for you words of encouragement Cynic, Julia, Johenmo, and Tink...

Johenmo, those rat winters are just like these Shanghai winters....bitter damp cold. Thanksfully there not as long as a cold dry Harbin winter @ and average temperature of -25c!

Sure would weed out the weak animals.

Juila, one day i'll start my shelter up, will give you a call when looking for investors!


----------



## noirua (7 October 2013)

Giant Squid Washes Ashore In Cantabria, Spain (VIDEO)
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...-ashore_n_4044480.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## bunyip (7 October 2013)

Dog and elephant - best of mates.

http://www.wimp.com/elephantdog/


----------



## Chris45 (7 October 2013)

Professor of Neuroeconomics Gregory Berns reveals dogs are people too.

http://www.news.com.au/technology/s...s-are-people-too/story-fnjwkt0b-1226734174107

_Professor Berns said the findings showed that we need to stop thinking of dogs as property and begin thinking of them as humans.

"Dogs, and probably many other animals (especially our closest primate relatives), seem to have emotions just like us. And this means we must reconsider their treatment as property," he wrote.

Dogs should be granted "personhood" in order to be afforded additional protection against exploitation, the researcher said. And they should be considered wards of the state if they are not treated properly by their owners.

"Perhaps someway we may see a case arguing for a dog's rights based on brain-imaging findings," he wrote._

The penalty for abusing a dog should be the same as the penalty for abusing a young child imo.


----------



## Chris45 (7 October 2013)

A man who reassembled parts of five $100 bills eaten by his golden retriever has been reimbursed by the US Treasury for the "mutt-ilated'' currency.

Occasionally, "money laundering" is a necessity.

http://helenair.com/news/local/us-t...cle_717856e4-2b2a-11e3-9029-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## CanOz (7 October 2013)

Chris45 said:


> The penalty for abusing a dog should be the same as the penalty for abusing a young child imo.




totally agree, Domesticated animals are definitely emotional. If people don't know this then likely they're not very observant either....


----------



## Julia (7 October 2013)

bunyip said:


> Dog and elephant - best of mates.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/elephantdog/



So gorgeous.  Thanks, bunyip.



Chris45 said:


> Professor of Neuroeconomics Gregory Berns reveals dogs are people too.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/technology/s...s-are-people-too/story-fnjwkt0b-1226734174107
> 
> _Professor Berns said the findings showed that we need to stop thinking of dogs as property and begin thinking of them as humans._



_
I understand what he means, but we probably shouldn't think of dogs as humans.  They are not.  They are pack animals and need not equal status but a defined leader and set boundaries.  Any group of dogs in the wild will quickly select the dominant dog as leader and this then allows for order and understanding in the pack.
In the domestic situation we need to replicate this situation for the best environment for the dog.

You can love a dog absolutely but still give it the structure its life needs.




			The penalty for abusing a dog should be the same as the penalty for abusing a young child imo.
		
Click to expand...


Agree.  It's only inadequate human beings that feel any need to abuse any animal.
It won't happen however._


----------



## Chris45 (8 October 2013)

Julia said:


> but we probably shouldn't think of dogs as humans.  They are not ... You can love a dog absolutely but still give it the structure its life needs.




Agree, and thinking of them as humans is going a bit far I thought. But, as with humans, there is wide variation in dogs' intellectual abilities and there is a growing consensus that some dogs are as smart as 3yo children.

I remember hearing a report a while ago about a man, living alone and possibly in a hot climate, suffering a stroke and lying paralyzed on the floor and his dog kept him alive by getting a piece of clothing, soaking it in the toilet bowl (the only source of water it could access ... let's not dwell too long on the hygiene aspects) and laying the wet cloth on his mouth so he could suck the moisture from it. The dog stayed with him and repeated this behavior, along with copious barking, until help arrived. I wish I had saved the full details of that story because the logic steps involved in that behaviour are quite incredible for a dog and probably beyond that of most 3yr olds.

Then of course there is the famous Border Collie "Chaser".   http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-07/i-met-worlds-smartest-dog 
(If that page doesn't render properly in your browser, I can paste the text here if anyone's interested.)

A friend of mine had a dog (sadly now deceased) who apparently picked up on what a wallet was, and one day when Tony was hunting for it and asked his wife if she knew where he had left it, the dog sniffed it out and brought it to him. Amazing!!!



> They are pack animals ... Any group of dogs in the wild will quickly select the dominant dog as leader and this then allows for order and understanding in the pack.




Reminds me of our criminal teenage/bikie/mafia gangs, as well as some native tribes! Humans aren't much different. 



> and need not equal status but a defined leader and set boundaries




As do children ... something that is sadly lacking in our society these days!



> It's only inadequate human beings that feel any need to abuse any animal.




Add to that the disgusting behaviour of hunting and killing animals for pleasure. I don't have a problem with eating animals but ALL animals should be treated with the appropriate respect, especially the ones we eat. The top predators, eg lions, go for the quickest kill possible and it sickens me to the core when I see helpless animals being tortured to death. Recent footage of killer whales toying with seals by tossing them around like rag dolls is disturbing, as is cats toying with injured birds etc. ... probably why I'm not keen on cats (or killer whales) as pets.


----------



## Julia (8 October 2013)

Chris45 said:


> Agree, and thinking of them as humans is going a bit far I thought. But, as with humans, there is wide variation in dogs' intellectual abilities and there is a growing consensus that some dogs are as smart as 3yo children.



Much smarter in many cases.



> I remember hearing a report a while ago about a man, living alone and possibly in a hot climate, suffering a stroke and lying paralyzed on the floor and his dog kept him alive by getting a piece of clothing, soaking it in the toilet bowl (the only source of water it could access ... let's not dwell too long on the hygiene aspects) and laying the wet cloth on his mouth so he could suck the moisture from it.



Yes, lots of stories like this.  Goes to not just the dog's intelligence and ability to reason, but the bond between owner and dog.   Many years ago I left my then Shepherd, still a very young dog, with a friend she knew well, this friend having just moved to a very different part of the city, a location Shara had never been to, and about 15kms as the crow flies or 20km via busy highways from my home.  My friend let her out to do the toilet thing late that first night, and in a flash she had taken off.  Calling and checking the immediate neighbourhood was fruitless.  Eventually some time later he drove to my house and there was the dog, sitting patiently on the doorstep.   How she knew how to find her way I've no idea.



> Then of course there is the famous Border Collie "Chaser".



Thanks for that, Chris.  I didn't read to the end (one word to a line became irritating after a while) but that's a first class description of the character of a Border Collie, especially the fact that they are probably the most self contained dog, and they just do their thing, almost never interfere with other dogs.  

Many really smart dogs never reach their potential because the owners are too lazy to train them.
Working breeds especially need constant mental and physical challenge to keep them content .
Neglect is a form of cruelty:  to get a working breed and shut it in the backyard with no stimulation and minimal exercise is a recipe for trouble.


----------



## Chris45 (8 October 2013)

Thanks Julia. That's an impressive story about Shara! I'm sure I couldn't do that. 

I'll post the text of that article here anyway, it's a worthwhile read imo.

http://www.popsci.com.au/science/i-met-the-world-s-smartest-dog
*I Met The World's Smartest Dog*
Chaser isn't just learning objects by name: she's beginning to understand the basic structure of human language.
By Dan Nosowitz	Posted 08.26.2013 at 1:29 pm 9 Comments

"Chaser, this is Dan. Chaser! This is Dan," said Deb Pilley, a classical musician who goes by the name Pilley Bianchi professionally and signs her emails as "Pill." Pill is the daughter of John Pilley, a former professor of psychology, who owns Chaser, an average-sized border collie mostly the color of cookies-and-cream ice cream, but with a black patch just to the left of her left eye. Standing in the entryway of Pill's apartment, Chaser looked up at me with round amber eyes. "Hi there," I said, and stuck my hand out for Chaser to smell. She did, briefly, then glanced at Pill, then turned around and ran upstairs to Pill's apartment. The introduction was not dissimilar from a lot of introductions I've had at parties, except this time, I was meeting a dog.

Upstairs, in a spacious Williamsburg, Brooklyn apartment outfitted with mostly reclaimed and vintage furniture, were Chaser, John Pilley and his wife Sally. (Chaser usually lives with John and Sally in South Carolina.) For a couple of hours, I'd talk with John about Chaser, about border collies, animal intelligence, training, syntax, language, and how that all came together. But first was Chaser.

Border collies are the only dogs I like. They seem more self-reliant than other breeds, equally demanding of human attention but less demanding of human affection. They very rarely bark. They don't jump on strangers. They don't slobber. They are work dogs, not lap dogs. Border collies are herders, bred hundreds of years ago to work with sheep around the Anglo-Scottish border. They're highly energetic, but it's focused; they are, unlike many dogs, workaholics. In the absence of herding tasks, many, including Chaser, decide that their "job" is to play fetch. They're not lackadaisical about fetch, getting the ball when they feel like it and giving it back at their leisure: they are impatient and demand the ball be thrown. This isn't playtime. It's work, and its in their genes. They'll do it for hours, every day, and if they're not allowed to "work" enough, they get bored, and then they get destructive. Throughout the recording of my interview with John, you can hear the bouncing of Chaser's favorite ball, because the interview took place during her workday.

Pill has a magnet on her fridge that says "my border collie is smarter than your honor student." It's not quite true--Dr. Stanley Coren, author of The Intelligence of Dogs, estimates that a very bright dog like Chaser has the intelligence of about a two-and-a-half-year-old child. But I wanted to see just how smart she was.

Throughout the interview, Pill gave Chaser what I considered to be some pretty intricate directions. It was never "sit" or "stop," but things like "relax" or "go to the living room," which Chaser actually obeyed. These weren't to impress me; this is the way John and Sally and Pill talk to Chaser. But I wanted to see some tricks.

I got a private demonstration with Chaser in Pill's apartment, which seemed far too put-together for a rambunctious dog like Chaser to be running through. I was given a plush donut-shaped toy, the name of which I was told is "Fuzzy." My first task: hide Fuzzy and have Chaser find it.

"Find" is a difficult test for an animal, because it is entirely based on the spoken word. It requires that the object to be found not actually be in sight, or else how could it be lost enough to be found? "Fetch" allows the dog to see the object as it's thrown, but not "find." Border collies aren't natural hunting dogs like hounds, and all dogs have pretty short attention spans, so the task of finding an object seemed tricky to me.

I hid Fuzzy under a tall piece of wooden furniture, tucked way in the corner. There was only a few inches of space underneath there; Fuzzy wasn't really in sight at all. It was too good of a hiding place. Chaser understood the task, but got frustrated quickly, almost like a toddler. She couldn't find it. I repeated, at John's urging, "Find Fuzzy, Chaser! Find Fuzzy!" in an excited tone. After a minute or two of Chaser scouring the apartment for Fuzzy, John told me to play the hot and cold game.

"Seriously? She understands 'hot' and 'cold'?" I said. "Oh, yes," said John. As she got closer to Fuzzy, I said "hot, Chaser! You're getting hot!" She got more excited at this and began more energetically searching around that area. Just in case, she turned around briefly. "Cold, Chaser!" I said. She quickly turned back around, and within a few seconds had triumphantly located Fuzzy. She clawed him out from my unfairly difficult hiding place and looked up at me, eyes round, tail wagging, ears extended straight upward. "Good girl!" I said, before wondering how old a human child has to be before being able to accomplish that task.

Border collies are handsome, mid-sized dogs, so they're popular for adoption, but are often abandoned or returned to shelters because owners can't cope with their needs. If they can't play fetch, or whatever they've decided is "work," they'll chew holes in walls, ruin furniture, and display signs of neurosis.

All of the border collies I've known have played fetch in this way, but I have never met one quite like Chaser. Her favorite toy and fetch object is a bouncy blue ball, which is named "Blue." She is more dexterous than any dog I've ever seen; lots of dogs are too excited by the attention and the game to hand back the fetch object tactfully, instead wanting to play tug-of-war with it or just losing track of the game. Chaser would sit a couple of feet from me during the interview and very gently and precisely roll the ball at me with her nose. No games, no nonsense: here's the ball back. Throw it again, please.

That need to work is key to understanding how Chaser has been able to learn more human language than any other non-primate--and, in fact, more than almost any primate. Chaser knows upwards of 1,200 words. Not just nouns, but also verbs and modifiers like adjectives and prepositions. John Pilley trained Chaser in an almost evolutionary way, looking at the specific needs and behaviors of the border collie breed and adjusting the teaching method to best suit it. That's how, says Pilley, Chaser was able not just to learn so much human language, but to do it largely without food as a reward.

Pilley did his undergraduate work at Abilene Christian College and initially focused on religion; he holds a Bachelor's of Divinity from there. "While I was in the ministry I earned a degree in counseling, and then went back for my Ph.D in psychology," he says. A lifetime dog owner, he drifted into classical and operant conditioning--"Pavlov, Skinner, those guys," he says--and eventually into the realm of animal cognition.

After watching border collies do the work for which they were bred--herding sheep--he noticed that the dogs were able to identify individual sheep by name. The farmers were able to tell their border collies to circle and guide specific sheep without visually referencing them at all. If it works for sheep, thought Pilley, why not for everyday objects? Most dog training is behavioral: "sit" and "lay down" and other commands that tell a dog to perform an action. To teach Chaser the names of objects, rather than commands, Pilley first tried a technique called "match to sample." It requires two of a certain object. Pilley would place, say, a frisbee and a piece of rope on the ground. Then he'd hold up another, similar frisbee, and say "Chaser: fetch frisbee." Chaser would recognize the visual similarity between the two objects, and begin to make the connection between the word and the object. Correction: Match-to-sample was first tried on the dog that Pilley owned before Chaser, a border collie named Yasha.

I distinctly got the sense that she was thinking, and not just reacting.
That's how most dogs (and other animals) are taught to identify objects. "It was too complicated," says Pilley. "For most organisms, match-to-sample takes hundreds of trials." His solution was to teach behaviors--verbs, essentially--first, and then make sure that the words Chaser was asked to learn actually had value to Chaser. "We know that herding is the primary instinct [for this breed], but there are many roles. Sometimes they have to find the prey, herd the prey, attack the prey, or kill. So anything that reinforces any of those behaviors is innately reinforcing." Pilley adapted his reinforcements to suit what the border collie breed is bred to do. According to Pilley, Chaser can't learn just anything, but the "find" command, which is much more complex than, say, "sit," is a behavior that's bred into Chaser. The act of finding something, in Pilley's words, has value to Chaser. So no food rewards are necessary; Chaser is fulfilled by the task itself.

Each of the thousand or so objects Chaser knows has an individual name. These are usually nonsense words, like "Fuzzy" or "Bamboozel" (sic) or "Flipflopper." But to Chaser, they might as well be the names of sheep.

This could be unusual to border collies. Ranking canine intelligence is a sticky business; Dr. Coren, for his book, ranked the dogs on their "working and obedience intelligence," testing how quickly each breed could learn a command and how consistently each could demonstrate that knowledge. The border collie ranked highest, and the Afghan hound the lowest, but Coren is quick to note that intelligence is not any one thing, and that his ranking only applies to, basically, ability to respond to commands. The beagle, for example, ranks seventh from the bottom--a pretty dumb breed, according to the list. Yet these types of commands don't play to the beagle's strength; a member of the hound family, the beagle was bred as a hunting dog, trained to perform one task. Beagles are single-minded and determined, when tracking down a scent, but that was all they ever had to do--it was never necessary to understand and distinguish between multiple verbal commands. A border collie's job, herding, is complex: move this sheep from this place to this place, keep a herd in a certain area, separate one sheep from the herd, divide the sheep into multiple groups, bring individual sheep to the herder. "Intelligence" doesn't mean much, really; all way can say for sure is that border collies test extremely highly on a certain kind of obedience test.

Chaser has also been proven to retain the names of objects after learning them, even if she hasn't seen them in years. The idea of naming individual objects and teaching a dog to identify them isn't that new; Pilley and Chaser have certainly taken it to an extreme, but that's not what gets Pilley's psychology-sense tingling the most. What really excites him is the idea of teaching Chaser other elements of language: how words interact, how one word can modify another, and how words can signify more than one thing. Chaser is the first known dog to understand the concept of categories in human speech. If you tell her to "fetch ball," and have set aside a ball, even if she's never seen that specific ball before she'll understand that the word "ball," for her, refers to something round and bouncy. And fetch it.

Branching off from that is Chaser's ability to make inferences. Say you set out three objects for her: one is a Fuzzy, one is a Bamboozel, and one is a New Balance sneaker. Chaser knows the first two objects, knows them by name, but has never seen that sneaker before. But tell her to "fetch New Balance," and she'll walk over to the three objects, puzzled, and analyze them for a second. She'll walk among them, look at them carefully, and then gently grab the sneaker and bring it back to you -- because she has figured out that she has to fetch something and this weird object is the only thing that could possibly match up with that weird sound you told her to fetch.

This is bonkers.

* * *

I have never met an animal quite like Chaser before, and I have met lots of animals. There is an intensity in Chaser's eyes that's similar to but brighter and stronger than other border collies; throughout my time with her, I distinctly got the sense that she was thinking, and not just reacting. When Pill told Chaser to "meet" me, she wasn't being cute; Chaser looked at me, did her version of a handshake, noted that I was a human with whom she may interact, and then left.

Chaser seemed to almost be vibrating internally; even when, after being instructed to "relax," she lay down and put her head on her paws, she still seemed ready to jump up and recite Chaucer, if that's what was asked. She is friendly, and likes to meet new people, which not all border collies do, but also has that distinct autonomous trait. She doesn't need warm, fuzzy attention from me; she needs work. When I told her to find Fuzzy, she appreciated that I was giving her a fun task, a new puzzle to figure out and then feel good about completing.

I don't usually say goodbye to animals; they don't know what it means and I feel kind of silly talking to animals as if they're humans. I said goodbye to Chaser, though. I'm pretty sure she understood.


----------



## burglar (8 October 2013)

Chris45 said:


> ... I distinctly got the sense that she was thinking, and not just reacting ...



Hi Chris45,

A wonderful read, so glad you made the effort!

I have quoted the piece which resonates with me and my son's Kelpie bitch!
(Ohh!!? Am I allowed to say that aloud )

She is sometimes disobedient in a rebellious manner. 
It's as if to say, "I understand what you're asking, but I need to decide if I want to!"


----------



## Chris45 (8 October 2013)

burglar said:


> A wonderful read, so glad you made the effort! I have quoted the piece which resonates with me and my son's Kelpie bitch! (Ohh!!? Am I allowed to say that aloud )



Pleasure Burglar.   I know what you mean (and I think as long as you don't use a certain adjective in front of it, it should be OK).

My neighbours have a little Maltese Shih Tzu, a very handsome little devil when washed and trimmed, and I have minded him on a couple of occasions when they have gone away for weekends. He is a strong willed fellow and knows what he wants and will not be pushed around ... although he is mellowing as he gets older.

*CanOz*, sorry if my earlier comment about cats was insensitive. Your story about the stray cat was very touching and I warmly commend you for your compassion. It reminded me of this video that I saw recently:
https://youtube.googleapis.com/v/ZqaNiv91ceE
Great story!!!


----------



## Julia (8 October 2013)

Chris45 said:


> My neighbours have a little Maltese Shih Tzu, a very handsome little devil when washed and trimmed, and I have minded him on a couple of occasions when they have gone away for weekends. He is a strong willed fellow and knows what he wants and will not be pushed around



I'm not setting out to be controversial, but this is the very stuff that makes so many dogs unpleasant parts of society.

So many dogs like this are fussed over, given treats all the time, allowed to sleep on the Leader's bed etc, then in public, because they've not been taught their place in the pack, go yapping up into the faces of other dogs.
Particularly with unknown big dogs, this is a huge risk, and even in well trained big dogs, it puts a strain on the larger dog and its owner who expects the large dog to stay at heel and ignore the ball of fluff yapping in its face.

Usually the indulgent owner will smile lovingly and say something like "oh, he thinks he's a Rottweiler" or "oh, he's used to big dogs, so don't worry".   

So with all due respect to people who choose to own little yappy dogs, please train them to come instantly on being called, and do not allow them to go up and make a complete nuisance of themselves to other dogs.
Ref. the earlier description of the character of the Border Collie, one breed that never does this, just gets on with its business, and is never a nuisance to any person or other dog.


----------



## Chris45 (9 October 2013)

Julia said:


> I'm not setting out to be controversial, but *this is the very stuff* that makes so many dogs unpleasant parts of society.



Julia, I don't quite understand why you interpreted my comment like that. I'm not a dog expert, and please correct me if I'm wrong, but my belief is that a domesticated dog needs four basic things in life:
(1) continuous access to clean drinking water,
(2) a regular daily feed of quality dog food,
(3) a daily 30 min. walk,
(4) a little bit of daily TLC.

"Pat", as he's called is certainly not a "fussed over" dog. My neighbours allow him limited access inside their house, but I don't in mine. When my neighbours are both at work, he usually spends his lonely boring days behind a tall concrete wall, and I understand he gets fed only once a day and only occasional walks. He sleeps in an outside kennel, or on bare concrete if it's hot, and as far as I'm aware not in anyone's bed, and *certainly not* in mine.

When I mind him, I give him a small amount of dried food "breakfast" in the late morning and a few minutes of TLC (stroking his head and brushing his coat).

A few hours later, we go for an afternoon walk down to the park. I keep him off the footpath and nature strip and walk him briskly on the road so that he doesn't stop and "scent mark" every letter box, light pole, etc in the street. When outside, I keep him on his extendable lead ... always!

At the park, I head straight to the rough unkempt area amongst the trees, well away from the manicured public area, where he can have a good sniff around and do his "business" amongst the fallen branches and leaf litter and other little piles of "doggy doo" ... and I confess I'm slack and don't clean up after him. In the street, I walk him, but in the park he walks me ... I think that's fair.

The first time I walked him to the park, I made the mistake of taking him through a nice grassy area. He started to squat and I immediately tried to take him across to the rough area but he dug his heels in and stubbornly refused to move so I had to lift him and carry him. Neither of us was very happy with that little episode but I think he got the message.

When we get back, I warm a serving of "My Dog" in the microwave and feed him and then spend 5-10 minutes relaxing with him on an outside couch. I think he's a bit starved of TLC at home and if I stop stroking his head for an instant he immediately nuzzles his head under my hand and demands more.

He sleeps on an old rug on a folding chair on my balcony where he can see me and I can keep an eye on him.

Now if that's "fussing", I plead guilty and would be curious to know what I'm doing wrong.

However, I think I know the sort of "pampered pooch" you referred to ... and I totally agree with your sentiments ... but thankfully Pat is not one of them, well ... not when he's with me anyway, unless I've got it all horribly wrong.

My family had a dog when I was a kid, but sadly we did get it horribly wrong and she was not well cared for, and I feel remorse for the way she was treated. She had some health issues which were not satisfactorily addressed and my father's idea of exercising her was to run a bit of fencing wire along the backyard fence and link her chain to it so she could run back and forth along the wire all day.


----------



## Julia (9 October 2013)

Chris45 said:


> Julia, I don't quite understand why you interpreted my comment like that.



Hello Chris,
What I was responding to was this:


> He is a strong willed fellow and knows what he wants and will not be pushed around




This comment indicates a dog that hasn't been trained to know his place in the pack.



> I'm not a dog expert, and please correct me if I'm wrong, but my belief is that a domesticated dog needs four basic things in life:
> (1) continuous access to clean drinking water,
> (2) a regular daily feed of quality dog food,
> (3) a daily 30 min. walk,
> (4) a little bit of daily TLC.



Yes, they are all foundations to dog ownership but don't go nearly all the way to a contented dog that's a polite member of society.

(I should probably say at this stage that, in addition to owning and training my own German Shepherds all my adult life, I have put in many years as an instructor at various dog training clubs.)  I've made mistakes with my own dogs and found that every single dog, even in the same breed, requires different methods of training.  Some dogs have an inherently soft character so will be easily trained and malleable to what you want them to do.  Others are - as you seem to suggest above - strong willed and dominant which makes for an uneasy relationship with their owner.

As I alluded to earlier, dogs are pack animals and - left in the wild - will quickly self select a leader, always the dominant dog.  If we take on the responsibility of having them as part of our family, it's up to us to provide them with not only the essentials you've listed above, but just as importantly, the structure and boundaries they need.  This means from the beginning making it clear that the owner is the pack leader.

It's just like having a child in many ways.  You don't just allow the child free will to do as it likes.  You provide it with rules and boundaries, acceptable ways of behaving.

*What many people don't get is just how necessary this is to the dog.  What it needs is consistency and a set of rules it can understand.*

A few basics:  you can love the dog absolutely and show this all the time when appropriate.  But you do not let the dog dictate what happens.  It is below you, the leader, in the pecking order.  There are multiple small ways to demonstrate this to the dog.

*  when exiting a doorway, the dog should sit and wait for you to go through before you then invite the dog to follow.  No allowing the dog to push through first which is what will happen naturally with most dogs.

*  inside the house dogs tend to lie across doorways.  Most people will step around them, reinforcing in the dog's mind that they have succeeded in dominating you.  Instead, make it clear to the dog that it needs to move out of your way.  When it does this, praise it strongly in a high tone of voice.  (You don't speak Dog and the dog does not speak English:  all it understands is your tone of voice, so:

*when the dog does something you do not want it to do, you issue a very loud "NO!!!" and immediately give it an alternative action as a command.  When the dog does this, you raise your voice to a ridiculously affected high tone and offer much praise.

*be absolutely consistent.  Do not let the dog have his way (he will always challenge you every now and again) some days and then on other days come down on him like a ton of bricks for the same action.
Dogs live in the moment, are immensely willing to please you, but need to be clear in their own minds about what the rules are.

*do not ever let the dog sleep on your bed or on the furniture.  It should have its own clearly defined space, inside or outside, preferably both.  To let it into your bed or sofa is suggesting to the dog that it has equal rights with you.  That just confuses the dog.




> "Pat", as he's called is certainly not a "fussed over" dog. My neighbours allow him limited access inside their house, but I don't in mine. When my neighbours are both at work, he usually spends his lonely boring days behind a tall concrete wall, and I understand he gets fed only once a day and only occasional walks.



That sounds quite dreadful.  Dogs need companionship, almost above all.  No wonder the poor creature attempts to be dominant when removed from that environment.



> When I mind him, I give him a small amount of dried food "breakfast" in the late morning and a few minutes of TLC (stroking his head and brushing his coat).



Terrific, Chris.  Grooming is another bonding activity and really important to the dog.



> A few hours later, we go for an afternoon walk down to the park. I keep him off the footpath and nature strip and walk him briskly on the road so that he doesn't stop and "scent mark" every letter box, light pole, etc in the street. When outside, I keep him on his extendable lead ... always!



Really sensible of you.  Owners (or minders) who allow the dog to stop and mark territory or sniff every lamp post are completely reinforcing in the dog's mind that they, the dog, are in charge.
We teach a rule that when a dog is on the lead, there's no sniffing or marking.  When in a leash free area, and only when the dog is properly trained to immediately come on command, then they can sniff and mark to their heart's content.  Again, it's about the leader making the rules.



> The first time I walked him to the park, I made the mistake of taking him through a nice grassy area. He started to squat and I immediately tried to take him across to the rough area but he dug his heels in and stubbornly refused to move so I had to lift him and carry him. Neither of us was very happy with that little episode but I think he got the message.



This is genuinely difficult.  This is probably not so much a question of wills but biological necessity.



> When we get back, I warm a serving of "My Dog" in the microwave and feed him and then spend 5-10 minutes relaxing with him on an outside couch. I think he's a bit starved of TLC at home and if I stop stroking his head for an instant he immediately nuzzles his head under my hand and demands more.
> 
> He sleeps on an old rug on a folding chair on my balcony where he can see me and I can keep an eye on him.
> 
> Now if that's "fussing", I plead guilty and would be curious to know what I'm doing wrong.



Sounds to me as though you're doing a fantastic job and making up to him for much of what he's missing out with his neglectful owners, Chris.  It's just a shame that he's probably typical of many pet dogs obtained as appealing puppies but with minimal thought as to the reality of the responsibilities of dog ownership.
Good on you for being prepared to do what you do.
I hope the above comments go some way to explaining something few people even want to be bothered thinking about.



> However, I think I know the sort of "pampered pooch" you referred to ... and I totally agree with your sentiments ... but thankfully Pat is not one of them, well ... not when he's with me anyway, unless I've got it all horribly wrong.



You haven't got it wrong at all.



> My family had a dog when I was a kid, but sadly we did get it horribly wrong and she was not well cared for, and I feel remorse for the way she was treated. She had some health issues which were not satisfactorily addressed and my father's idea of exercising her was to run a bit of fencing wire along the backyard fence and link her chain to it so she could run back and forth along the wire all day.



Nothing I can say here.  Sadly, such a situation is not uncommon.
Dogs love the thought of going for a walk as much as the walk itself.  Pick up the lead and see their faces light up.  You only need take the dog round the block, especially if accompanied by "Let's go for a walk " in a high, excited voice, to make them happy.  They're then, even after just five minutes, happy to settle home again.

Dogs give us so much love and loyalty.  If we take one into our family, we owe it the pack structure, consistency, and rules it craves, along with the love.

All areas will have dog obedience training centres.  They're wonderful places for owners to learn how to manage their dogs, and for the dogs to learn how to socialise appropriately with other dogs.  Advanced obedience work challenges the dog further, along with agility training, and they really love it.


----------



## Chris45 (10 October 2013)

Julia, thanks for your interesting and comprehensive reply.

I think I may have misled you a bit with my comment. I don't know if "Pat" has had any obedience training, but the first time I took him for a walk we had a couple of "battles of wills" that had to be gently but firmly resolved, so I suspect not.

He has improved significantly since then but still has a bit of "spirit", which I quite like, but he doesn't always come when called ... understandable when he gets out after being locked up all day and is keen to sniff and mark his immediate territory ... and, while not being an annoying little dog like the ones you previously described, he probably needs a bit more training.

However, I see some dogs being walked "at heel" in the street and they look so downtrodden I can't help but wonder if their training hasn't gone a bit too far.

I had to smile at your description of doorway behaviour. In human society, usually the last one through the door is the most powerful, which is probably the basis of the "ladies before gentlemen" protocol. Witness this classic door game between Clinton, Barak and Arafat:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGueY0ebon8
I wonder if dogs are aware of this? 



> To let it into your bed or sofa is suggesting to the dog that it has equal rights with you.  That just confuses the dog.



Hmmm ... interesting! What about if you are stroking a small "lap-dog", or even a larger dog, on your couch while watching TV? I imagine some owners would do that for the comfort it brings them, but I think sleeping with dogs is a bit weird.



> Dogs need companionship, almost above all.  No wonder the poor creature attempts to be dominant when removed from that environment.



Pat barks a bit when my neighbours are away all day, a sort of, _"Please let me out of here"_ kind of bark so, with their permission, I cut a small hole in our fence (usually boarded over) and am planning to rig up a couple of simple gates at the sides of my house and suggest to them that I open the hole and give Pat the opportunity to come over when he gets lonely because he seems to be happy to snooze on my balcony. I don't want to take him over but his barking does disturb me.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (10 October 2013)

I really like watching Cesar Milan work his magic with dogs.  Probably something on Youtube somewhere.  Used to be a TV series.


----------



## Julia (10 October 2013)

Chris45 said:


> Julia, thanks for your interesting and comprehensive reply.



You're welcome.  I probably offered more than you needed or wanted - caring for dogs and training them is probably my greatest passion.



> However, I see some dogs being walked "at heel" in the street and they look so downtrodden I can't help but wonder if their training hasn't gone a bit too far.



A properly trained dog will walk at heel when told to, without a leash, happily trotting by your side, sitting when you stop without any command.  It simply becomes instinctive to them.  Training them to walk calmly at heel allows you always to issue a command should something untoward happen.  

Do you prefer seeing an owner being dragged on the end of the lead by the dog that is pulling hard in front of them, where they have no control other than their physical strength to keep holding onto the end of the lead?
I'll never forget a woman with a large dog on a lead, said dog deciding to have a go at mine, actually being dragged flat out on her face across a road as she held on to the lead in the hope of avoiding a confrontation.
Even when using a check chain, few people understand how to use them properly and instead let the dog pull ahead with the chain constantly tight around its neck.  This can injure the dog and teaches it nothing.
Check chains are used with a reasonably long lead, allowed to extend enough to become momentarily slack, and then sharply jerked back.  I think there are better ways, eg a Halti, while teaching the dog.
Even an ordinary collar, if the dog constantly strains at the lead, will bruise and hurt the dog's throat.  You want a slack lead and a loose chain round the neck.

My dogs have all been much physically stronger than I am so if I were dependent on holding onto them with a lead I'd have no chance if they decided, e.g. to rush up to a person or another dog.
I doubt if you're walking with little Pat in the park you'd be pleased to have an adult Shepherd, Rottweiler et al come rushing toward you?

So the dog learns by tone of voice and praise when it gets it right.  Lucy is so tuned in to me I don't usually have to say anything for her to pick up what I want her to do, but often when we're walking I just whisper softly to her, usually praise, to reinforce the bond and the good behaviour.



> I had to smile at your description of doorway behaviour. In human society, usually the last one through the door is the most powerful, which is probably the basis of the "ladies before gentlemen" protocol. Witness this classic door game between Clinton, Barak and Arafat:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGueY0ebon8
> I wonder if dogs are aware of this?



Oh my goodness, I'll not be offering Lucy any such notions!  



> Hmmm ... interesting! What about if you are stroking a small "lap-dog", or even a larger dog, on your couch while watching TV?



I'd be less than truthful if I didn't admit to occasionally having done this myself when my puppies were small but regardless of the size of the dog, it's not recommended and I think I explained why.  Probably OK with a submissive natured dog but with one that is naturally dominant, you're asking for trouble and confusing the dog.



> Pat barks a bit when my neighbours are away all day, a sort of, _"Please let me out of here"_ kind of bark so, with their permission, I cut a small hole in our fence (usually boarded over) and am planning to rig up a couple of simple gates at the sides of my house and suggest to them that I open the hole and give Pat the opportunity to come over when he gets lonely because he seems to be happy to snooze on my balcony. I don't want to take him over but his barking does disturb me.



That sounds like a kind and mutually helpful suggestion.  Part of training a dog is teaching it not to bark when you go out.



Gringotts Bank said:


> I really like watching Cesar Milan work his magic with dogs.  Probably something on Youtube somewhere.  Used to be a TV series.



Yes, he's terrific.  His essential trait is his confidence that he is the one in charge.  That's 60% or more of training.  He's firm and continually shows positive expectations of the dogs.  As soon as a dog figures out you don't know what you're doing, you're pretty much sunk.


----------



## Chris45 (10 October 2013)

Julia said:


> Do you prefer seeing an owner being dragged on the end of the lead by the dog that is pulling hard in front of them, where they have no control other than their physical strength to keep holding onto the end of the lead?



Certainly not and that incident with the woman must have been quite worrying for you! Fortunately that sort of thing is rare in my area but when I do see a big dog approaching like that I get a bit nervous and if a Rottweiler etc. ever attacked Pat I'm not sure what I'd do. Little yappy dogs are a nuisance but those big aggressive dogs are a major worry!

Thankfully most dogs I see here are quite well behaved and their owners, carrying their obligatory plastic bags, even go to the trouble of deviating off the footpath onto the grass when passing. It's great to see!

As a kid I was told that the way to get a dog to heel was to hit its snout with a rolled up newspaper whenever it tried to walk out in front. That technique probably came from some antique book of dog training and I think I tried it once with our poor little Wire Haired Terrier, "Vikki", and it didn't feel right so I ditched that idea.

I don't know if he's had any obedience training recently but the last time I took Pat for a walk he trotted along happily just in front at my speed, so the lead was slack and he wasn't gasping for air with his check-chain collar, and when I wanted to change direction a slight pull on the lead and he responded immediately so I was happy with that. Maybe not as well trained as Lucy, but good enough for me considering he's not my dog.

My father's old school technique to toilet train a puppy was to rub its nose in it and then smack it. All stick and no carrot for the poor confused little creature ... (shudder) ... thankfully we have the internet now so those terrible techniques have hopefully died out. Have you trained Lucy to use an in-ground toilet-like "dog loo"? I see you can also get "potty patches" for dogs, good but not quite as convenient. Another neighbour was telling me, that as soon as her dog starts to squat, she immediately spreads a plastic bag under it to catch the deposit so she doesn't have to scrape it up afterwards. Sounds like a good idea but she'd have to be quick and I'd like to see her in action one day. Cleaning up after dogs is a major turn-off from dog ownership imo.

I read that cats can be trained to squat on a human toilet ... not sure about flushing afterwards though.


----------



## Chris45 (10 October 2013)

From news.com.au:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y83FbFKi7zg

_THEY say dogs are man's best friend, and they must be right because this is the cutest example of dog lovin' ever.

This Labradoodle called Tom doesn't like travelling in cars. So much so, he can't get through one unless he holds his owner Adam's hand throughout.

Maybe our doggie friend Tom has security issues sitting in the front seat of a moving vehicle without a seatbelt. Who wouldn't? If Adam slams on the breaks Tom could go straight through the windshield.

Or maybe it's the fact that Adam is holding the camera phone with one hand and Tom's paw with his other hands, which leaves zero hands on the wheel for safe driving.

Whatever Tom's reasons, we think this Labradoodle is a pretty awesome travel companion, as long as Tom stops filming and starts driving._


----------



## Julia (10 October 2013)

Chris45 said:


> Certainly not and that incident with the woman must have been quite worrying for you! Fortunately that sort of thing is rare in my area but when I do see a big dog approaching like that I get a bit nervous and if a Rottweiler etc. ever attacked Pat I'm not sure what I'd do. Little yappy dogs are a nuisance but those big aggressive dogs are a major worry!



Quite.  So you can see the necessity of training them.  The consequences of unmoderated dog behaviour can be awful.  Some years ago a huge mastiff cross thing decided to attack my then dog.  It came tearing out of an unfenced property.  I was in between it and my dog and was upended on concrete.  Multiple fractures and other injuries and unable to walk properly again for a year.  So obviously it's something I feel strongly about.



> Thankfully most dogs I see here are quite well behaved and their owners, carrying their obligatory plastic bags, even go to the trouble of deviating off the footpath onto the grass when passing. It's great to see!



Yes, and such politeness applies with the majority of dog owners.  Even in an offleash area if I see another dog coming toward us, I always put Lucy on the lead to ensure the approaching person doesn't have any reason to feel fearful and also to suggest they do the same.  Nine times out of ten, they will also put their dog on the lead and no confrontation occurs.  If that doesn't happen, the best you can do is shout loudly at the approaching aggressor "NO!!  GO BACK!!"  This works most of the time.  Meantime your own dog should be sitting at heel as far out of the way as possible.



> As a kid I was told that the way to get a dog to heel was to hit its snout with a rolled up newspaper whenever it tried to walk out in front. That technique probably came from some antique book of dog training and I think I tried it once with our poor little Wire Haired Terrier, "Vikki", and it didn't feel right so I ditched that idea.



And you were right to do so.  There is no need to hit a dog.  Simple repetitive starting with the dog at heel, then just stopping every time it starts to pull ahead quickly gets the message across that it's very boring stopping all the time.  Using a Halti (a device made out of soft fabric in the fashion of a horse bridle allows you to control the puppy's head, preventing him from pulling ahead) is invaluable in the early stages of training a young dog.



> I don't know if he's had any obedience training recently but the last time I took Pat for a walk he trotted along happily just in front at my speed, so the lead was slack and he wasn't gasping for air with his check-chain collar, and when I wanted to change direction a slight pull on the lead and he responded immediately so I was happy with that. Maybe not as well trained as Lucy, but good enough for me considering he's not my dog.



That sounds fine, Chris.  As long as you feel you have control and the dog is enjoying himself, that's all that matters.



> My father's old school technique to toilet train a puppy was to rub its nose in it and then smack it. All stick and no carrot for the poor confused little creature ... (shudder) ...



Oh god, hopefully this has now been completely discredited.  So cruel and teaches the poor dog nothing at all.



> Have you trained Lucy to use an in-ground toilet-like "dog loo"?



Everywhere I have lived, there has been a specific unobtrusive area set aside for dog toilet, covered in small pebbles which are easily hosed off to keep fresh.
When you bring a new puppy home, it's taken every hour out to 'the patch' and instructed with whatever term you choose to use it as a toilet.  If the puppy obliges, then it gets heaps of praise and is quickly returned inside to reinforce that the reason for going out was to use the patch.  Often you will take it out several times on end and it's clearly not going to oblige you, in which case just pick the puppy up and take it back inside without comment.  It only takes a couple of weeks of religious adherence to this method for the puppy to understand that it needs to go to the door when it needs to pee, and that it's unacceptable to go anywhere else.
There will inevitably be incidents of the puppy spontaneously going on your beautiful green lawn, leaving a yellow dead patch.  When you see this about to happen, grab the puppy and take him to his patch, issuing a loud NO at the original intention.  Then heaps of praise when he goes in the right place.



> I see you can also get "potty patches" for dogs, good but not quite as convenient. Another neighbour was telling me, that as soon as her dog starts to squat, she immediately spreads a plastic bag under it to catch the deposit so she doesn't have to scrape it up afterwards. Sounds like a good idea but she'd have to be quick and I'd like to see her in action one day. Cleaning up after dogs is a major turn-off from dog ownership imo.



That sounds pretty impractical.  You'd essentially have to be eternally hovering over the dog, plastic bag in hand.
It's also somewhat of an affront to the dog's dignity.  It should be left alone to do its thing.  Hardly a problem to insert your hand in a plastic bag, scoop up the pooh, invert the bag and tie it up.



Chris45 said:


> From news.com.au:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y83FbFKi7zg
> 
> ...



Hate to be a spoilsport but this is yet another example of an improperly looked after dog.  No dog should be unrestrained in the front of a car.  And the constant pawing of the driver is an attention seeking attempt to assert dominance.
It's a distraction for the driver.  So easy to confuse what seems cute with irresponsibility.

The only reason I have a station wagon is so that my dog can be firmly contained in the tailgate, with cargo barrier between her and passenger/driver seating.  Dogs like the security of being in a defined space.
When I park to go shopping or whatever, I just leave her untethered in the tail section with the tailgate up.
She will stay there for however long it takes for me to return.


----------



## Chris45 (11 October 2013)

Julia, thanks again for your excellent reply and helpful tips. 

Grief! Sounds like you had a horrific experience with that "mastiff cross thing"! I had a "near death" experience myself a few years ago ... an ugly crazed pit bull attacked me from an unfenced rental property. Fortunately I was wearing long loose slacks at the time and all it got was a mouthful of cloth so I was very lucky. I subsequently complained to the council about it and I don't know what they did but I never saw it again. So yes, I certainly understand the necessity of training them and it should be compulsory for all big dog owners to undergo some sort of education and evaluation re dog training, maybe even have to hold a licence. The number of people seriously injured and killed each year by vicious dogs is a disgrace and the incompetent owners of these animals should be held seriously to account, and I don't understand why our councils and governments are so reluctant to act.



> If that doesn't happen, the best you can do is shout loudly at the approaching aggressor "NO!!  GO BACK!!"  This works most of the time.



That's good to know. I will remember that, thanks.

Re my neighbour and her plastic bag technique, I think she said it's only when she's out walking her dog that she does it, but she did say that she has to be constantly alert and quick to act. I don't know how offended her dog is by it.

Re the YouTube clip, I was wondering what you'd say to that.  I thought is was wrong on many levels and very dangerous for the dog, the driver, and everyone around them. The dog seems to have a problem that needs addressing and at the very least he should use a seat belt harness or secured carrier basket or something to restrain and protect it ... or maybe even a slightly modified hatchback, but your station wagon sounds like the best solution of all, similar to how the police transport their dogs I suppose.


----------



## Tink (11 October 2013)

Thats wonderful Chris, that you look after your neighbours dog, and good on you Julia for sharing your great advice on dogs. Never enough information out there.
I used to enjoy watching Cesar Millan too.


----------



## Julia (11 October 2013)

Chris45 said:


> I certainly understand the necessity of training them and it should be compulsory for all big dog owners to undergo some sort of education and evaluation re dog training, maybe even have to hold a licence. The number of people seriously injured and killed each year by vicious dogs is a disgrace and the incompetent owners of these animals should be held seriously to account, and I don't understand why our councils and governments are so reluctant to act.



Local councils are often hampered by State legislation which is where the changes need to occur.  We can all make representations to our local member on this.
The Local Council here is actually very good in that they respond immediately to calls about attacks.  I had a very unpleasant incident about a year ago where (yet again) a huge mastiff cross came tearing out from a backyard when a teenager opened the gate without first securing the dog.  We were walking on the footpath alongside busy main road.  It chased my dog out into the middle of the road, cars swerving everywhere, and pinned her down.  It was nearly twice her size and she was helpless.  Nothing I could do except yell for the owner, who finally realised what had happened, rushed out and had to kick his dog viciously before being able to haul it off and drag it back inside.  

I notified the Council and they were straight on to it.  Owner didn't deny what had happened and was apologetic.
They don't have the power to remove the dog unless my dog had actually been killed or very severely injured but can take the option of declaring the offender a "Dangerous Dog".  This means it has to be housed behind six foot high fences with self locking gates and wear a muzzle in public.  A lot of these offending creatures are owned by people who are renting so they are not going to make alterations to the property, hence many such dogs are in fact relinquished and put down.  Still all really window dressing rather than tough action.
If I were making the laws about dogs like this, it would be one attack and the dog is gone.

For anyone interested in understanding more about how dogs function and how different they are from humans, Martin McKenna has a great book "What's your Dog Telling You?"  He dispels many of the myths we like to believe.
This video is an interesting example of how differently dogs perceive being hugged from the way we relate to it.  Obviously it's an expression of affection for us, but the dog sees it quite differently.  
(Don't be put off by Martin McKenna's rather odd appearance and manner.  He knows a lot about dogs.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGCtv-WCqIw


----------



## Chris45 (11 October 2013)

Thanks Tink 



Julia said:


> I had a very unpleasant incident about a year ago where (yet again) a huge mastiff cross came tearing out from a backyard when a teenager opened the gate without first securing the dog.



You have certainly had some very nasty experiences!!! I've read reports in the papers about people who have had to watch their little dogs being ripped apart by these vicious dogs and I can only imagine how horrific it must be for them. I can certainly understand the case for single women, but I really wonder why some families feel so insecure (no offense intended) that they need to get such aggressive dogs. Maybe I'm being naive but I sometimes wonder if our *fear* of crime isn't a bit overblown.



> If I were making the laws about dogs like this, it would be one attack and the dog is gone.



Absolutely agree AND the owner should be heavily penalised for his negligence!

But care needs to be exercised because occasionally I hear stories like this:
http://modifiedk9.blogspot.com.au/2012/05/police-respond-to-vicious-dog-in.html

_Today I received a call while on duty about a vicious dog chasing kids. When I came on the scene, I noticed people yelling out their windows at the dog._

I'm certainly not a fan of pitbulls, but I'm guessing the dog was probably being tormented and if the cop had just pulled out his gun and shot it, it would have been very unfair!

I think I've been very lucky in that my only other bad experience was with a large Shepherd (I think) who used to charge his front gate barking viciously every time I walked past his house and scare the daylights out of me. After about the third time, I noted the address and started to compose a letter to the council but then the dog disappeared ... I don't know why ... but I think it was another rental property.



> This video is an interesting example of how differently dogs perceive being hugged from the way we relate to it.  Obviously it's an expression of affection for us, but the dog sees it quite differently.
> (Don't be put off by Martin McKenna's rather odd appearance and manner.  He knows a lot about dogs.)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGCtv-WCqIw



He's quite a character, and very entertaining, and makes a good point and if I were a dog (and even as a human) I think I'd feel quite threatened being smothered like that.

It also seems wrong to be putting your face up so close to a dog. Wouldn't that also be threatening? Hugging and kissing dogs just doesn't seem right to me and I'm not keen when they jump up on me either, especially big dogs.

Little Pat seems to enjoy having his neck massaged and his tummy stroked (doesn't everyone?) and I remember one time he was lying on his back at arms length on the couch, in what I took to be a submissive position, and I was slowly massaging around his front legs and chest and he was looking at me with half closed eyes as if to say, "Oooooh that feels sooooo good." He was just loving it!

I must get on to building those gates!!!


----------



## CanOz (14 October 2013)

Was looking for a vet in Shanghai and came across these guys...look at the story about Lucky, the little dog thrown from the 18th floor that survived when a pop star found him and took him to these guys for a patch up that lasted 80 days...

What i would do to the guy that chucked him out off the 18th floor...:frown:

http://www.doctorsbeckandstone.com/


----------



## Chris45 (14 October 2013)

CanOz said:


> What i would do to the guy that chucked him out off the 18th floor...:frown:



Assuming the dog was thrown and didn't fall accidentally ... what a despicable act of cruelty!!! 

Let's hope Huang Yong makes up for the evil act of the previous owner, and may he have the best of success in his career.


----------



## CanOz (14 October 2013)

Chris45 said:


> Assuming the dog was thrown and didn't fall accidentally ... what a despicable act of cruelty!!!
> 
> Let's hope Huang Yong makes up for the evil act of the previous owner, and may he have the best of success in his career.




yeah, i hope so too. It was "tossed" according to the story.


I'm taking the cats there on Saturday for a check up and shots...hey seem like a good mob.


----------



## Chris45 (15 October 2013)

CanOz said:


> yeah, i hope so too. It was "tossed" according to the story.



If that was the case, and since they know it fell from the 18th floor, wouldn't it be relatively easy to locate the culprit and prosecute him/her?

They do seem like a good mob, which is very refreshing considering the many bad reports we read about appalling animal treatment in China. Great to know that there are people over there who care. Your cats should be in safe hands.


----------



## CanOz (15 October 2013)

Chris45 said:


> If that was the case, and since they know it fell from the 18th floor, wouldn't it be relatively easy to locate the culprit and prosecute him/her?




Well that sounds logical doesn't it? So likely no. If thats one thing i've leanred in the 8 years here its to expect the unexpected. They think totally differently than the other 70% of the world. Its like 180 degrees, polar opposite on most things.

If the perp was not connected in anyway or had any relationships then a group of people, or online bloggers could convince the cops to charge...

But in reality the person likely could bribe their way out of it easily anyway. 

Singapore is so different, yet the population is 70% Chinese. and soo friendly and courteous. A real nice culture, and well disciplined too, which is what the Chinese need, discipline...heavy equally doled out discipline. Whether in the form of regulation that is policed properly, or just having it drilled into their heads.

China is changing for the better in regards to the treatment of animals, but very slowly.


----------



## noirua (29 October 2013)

Sea Lion 'Pancho' Steals Trophy Fish From Unsuspecting Fisherman (VIDEO)
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/26/sea-lion-pancho-steals-fish-cabo-mexico_n_4166670.html


----------



## Calliope (28 November 2013)

I'll bet this tiger is still smiling. It's amazing that a tiger raised in captivity intuitively knows to go for the throat. The moral is...don't take tigers for granted. Next thing he will be snacking on Bindi.








> There was a young lady of Riga,
> Who rode with a smile on a tiger.
> They returned from the ride
> With the lady inside
> And the smile on the face of the tiger



.


----------



## Julia (28 November 2013)

There was a report this week of Greyhound owners removing the teeth and claws from small animals, eg kittens, rabbits et al, presumably without anaesthetic, to use them as bait for training their dogs.   The small animals are mauled to death.

Such sickening cruelty in pursuit of a horrible sport.


----------



## MrBurns (28 November 2013)

Julia said:


> There was a report this week of Greyhound owners removing the teeth and claws from small animals, eg kittens, rabbits et al, presumably without anaesthetic, to use them as bait for training their dogs.   The small animals are mauled to death.
> 
> Such sickening cruelty in pursuit of a horrible sport.




I was traumatised as a kid when I was told that, it's been going on for decades, I think it must have been mainly stopped by now but it's horrific.

They tie the live rabbits to the lure and let the dogs catch it, that makes them try harder in a race.


----------



## Calliope (7 January 2014)

And you know it's still the silly season when News.com.au gets to the bottom of science issues like this, yesterday:



> GERMAN and Czech researchers studying squatting dogs doing their business found pooches have an "inner compass" that may explain how they find their way home over great distances. When the four-legged friends stop during a walk to defecate or urinate they tend to do so along a north-south axis, provided the Earth's magnetic field is stable at the time.


----------



## Calliope (11 January 2014)

Two creatures with a touch of class, and easy on the eyes.



MEET the two stars of the Magic Millions: Francesca Cumani and the million-dollar colt.


----------



## burglar (5 February 2014)




----------



## Calliope (15 March 2014)

A carpet python that ate a pet dog chained up in its kennel in a Caniaba backyard will not undergo surgery in the near future.

Currumbin Wildlife Sanctuary senior vet Michael Pyne said the snake was in good condition despite consuming a length of chain with the 'possum-sized' dog.

"The snake is fine. He's a very happy snake," Mr Pyne said.

"The chain will stay in until the snake has digested it all. We have to let the food dissolve.


----------



## Julia (15 March 2014)

How horrible.  Who on earth would chain a dog in a kennel?  Poor creature.


----------



## Calliope (16 March 2014)

Another python eats another pet pooch.



> As her husband searched their six-acre Whitsundays property for signs of the missing pooch last Tuesday, Ms Grigg discovered a large scrub python curled up on their veranda with a large bump in its belly.
> 
> “There was no doubt it was Walter. It was exactly Walter-sized,” she said.




http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...seshih-tzu-cross/story-fnihsrf2-1226855722282


----------



## bunyip (29 March 2014)

Here's one of the nicest animal stories you'll see anywhere - and one of the most unique.

http://funnycatsgallery.com/mom-cat/the-cat-and-the-ducklings/


----------



## bunyip (25 April 2014)

Magpie and pup enjoying a game. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoaEBb4IN4Q


----------



## Julia (25 April 2014)

That's amazing.  Thanks bunyip.
There are links to other great dog videos beside that one.  Especially lovely is one where a US marine is reunited with the working dog who was his bomb detecting companion in the war.
The dog had been retired, a home found for her, but when the new owners discovered the marine was searching for her they showed their respect for the bond between the soldier and the dog and gave her up.


----------



## bunyip (29 April 2014)

Monkey and tiger – two of my favourite animals.....especially when they’re this entertaining!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qqdovHOgvU


----------



## CanOz (15 May 2014)

Awesome little tabby cat to the rescue!


----------



## Calliope (15 May 2014)

CanOz said:


> Awesome little tabby cat to the rescue!




You beat me to it CanOz, I was going to post this one. What a bundle of fury!  I like cats too.


----------



## Tink (16 May 2014)

Excellent video, good on the cat


----------



## bunyip (5 June 2014)

Superb National Geographic video for nature and wildlife lovers.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/Hodomt6bBOw


----------



## Julia (21 June 2014)

I'm hoping I might not be the only one here to take a couple of minutes to send an email of protest to the AFP about this:
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-06-...amera-attacking-dog-with-pepper-spray/5539264

Three officers taunted a dog which was chained up to a pole.  Then they sprayed the poor creature with pepper spray laughing at they did it and filming the dog's distress on a phone.

Just appalling behaviour from a section of the community who should be setting an example.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 June 2014)

https://open.abc.net.au/posts/how-this-photo-went-viral-72ub5pa


----------



## Calliope (8 July 2014)

I love it when critters in zoos give a bit of their own back.

[video]http://www.theaustralian.com.au/video/id-lidWxxbjoUS_eBrQo633YppvdeYXc-_3#ooid=lidWxxbjoUS_eBrQo633YppvdeYXc-_3[/video]

The other good news was that four retards were injured in the Running of the Bulls at Pamplona.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 July 2014)

Calliope said:


> I love it when critters in zoos give a bit of their own back.
> 
> [video]http://www.theaustralian.com.au/video/id-lidWxxbjoUS_eBrQo633YppvdeYXc-_3#ooid=lidWxxbjoUS_eBrQo633YppvdeYXc-_3[/video]
> 
> The other good news was that four retards were injured in the Running of the Bulls at Pamplona.




LOL. I agree.





A picture from this year's event.


----------



## Julia (8 July 2014)

Calliope said:


> I love it when critters in zoos give a bit of their own back.
> 
> The other good news was that four retards were injured in the Running of the Bulls at Pamplona.




Yes, so agree.   Detest human beings who seem to believe that animals exist for their amusement and abuse.


----------



## Julia (2 September 2014)

Four horses were retired from Victoria Police's service.
Peaceful retirement homes were found by one of their carers for them.
Victoria Police shot them.
Disgust doesn't even begin to cover it.


----------



## SirRumpole (2 September 2014)

Julia said:


> Four horses were retired from Victoria Police's service.
> Peaceful retirement homes were found by one of their carers for them.
> Victoria Police shot them.
> Disgust doesn't even begin to cover it.




You are right that is disgusting. But I wonder if like police dogs they get so used to their handlers that they don't get on with anyone else.

It seems such a waste though.


----------



## Julia (2 September 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> You are right that is disgusting. But I wonder if like police dogs they get so used to their handlers that they don't get on with anyone else.



Probably different, Rumpole, in that dog handlers very much just live and work with their own dog, and that dog in retirement stays with that family.   The horses would, I suppose, be handled by various carers, with whom they'd form a bond, and - also guessing - be ridden by various members of the mounted police force.  Someone might know more on this?

The story was in the Weekend Australian Magazine.  The carer concerned is devastated that she had found loving homes for these noble animals, yet they were not only refused gentle euthanasia via injection, but rewarded for their years of service by the brutality of being shot.   Just sickening.

We do not need to look to the Middle East for barbarity.


----------



## bellenuit (2 September 2014)

Julia said:


> Probably different, Rumpole, in that dog handlers very much just live and work with their own dog, and that dog in retirement stays with that family.   The horses would, I suppose, be handled by various carers, with whom they'd form a bond, and - also guessing - be ridden by various members of the mounted police force.  Someone might know more on this?
> 
> The story was in the Weekend Australian Magazine.  The carer concerned is devastated that she had found loving homes for these noble animals, yet they were not only refused gentle euthanasia via injection, but rewarded for their years of service by the brutality of being shot.   Just sickening.
> 
> We do not need to look to the Middle East for barbarity.




I'm going from memory, but in one paper I read today (Fin Review or The Australian) it said that a police woman who was the main (possibly only) rider of one of the horses had agreed beforehand to take and care for that horse and only found out after the event that the horse had been put down. The police apologised to her for their insensitivity.


----------



## Julia (2 September 2014)

bellenuit said:


> I'm going from memory, but in one paper I read today (Fin Review or The Australian) it said that a police woman who was the main (possibly only) rider of one of the horses had agreed beforehand to take and care for that horse and only found out after the event that the horse had been put down. The police apologised to her for their insensitivity.



Thanks, bellenuit.  The way it was reported in the Weekend Australian Magazine read that the woman, Tori Weir, was an unsworn member of the Mounted branch.  She had joined as a Farm Support Officer.


> Weir's job required her to work at the Mounted Branch's 30ha property at Attwood, near Melbourne airport, which was home to the police horses when they were not on duty at the branch's city stables in South Melbourne.  She would feed the horses, give them medication, prepare them and transport those on duty to South Melbourne and back.  She knew each horse intimately and kept close track of them, writing reports on their progress.




In the article by Trent Dalton, she also alleges lack of care in her absense, resulting in one horse dying.

The rest is as you have described, bellenuit.  ie that she had found loving homes for all four horses in retirement making this clear to Victoria Police, only to find after the event that the animals she so loved had been shot.


Weire's mother said "If a person punches a police horse they can be charged with assault.  I'm not sure what the penalty for shooting one unnecessarily should be".

Exactly.


----------



## bellenuit (3 September 2014)

Something a bit more cheerful. What a beautiful frog!


----------



## burglar (3 September 2014)

bellenuit said:


> Something a bit more cheerful ...




Thank you bellenuit,
What a wonderful way to get back to light and breezy!!


----------



## Tink (14 September 2014)

*Champion mare Black Caviar gives birth to first foal; mum and bub doing fine *

THE Queen of the Turf Black Caviar is a proud new mum of a princess.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/s...d-bub-doing-fine/story-fnibcaa0-1227057332950


----------



## Julia (14 September 2014)

Beautiful photos.  Thanks, Tink.
How nice to have something positive in the news.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 October 2014)

Training session for the all Australian kick boxing championship

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-10-07/kangaroo-street-fight-aussie-style/5796778


----------



## bunyip (10 October 2014)

A stirring tale about the tragic end of a fearless hound of Welsh legend, presumably an Irish Wolfhound or Scottish Deerhound. This should bring a tear to the eye of dog lovers like Julia.

http://wordsmith.org/board/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=67402


----------



## Julia (10 October 2014)

Not so much a tear, bunyip, as fury at the stupidity of Llewellyn.


----------



## bunyip (10 October 2014)

Julia said:


> Not so much a tear, bunyip, as fury at the stupidity of Llewellyn.




It brought a tear to my eye, Julia, I have to admit.


----------



## bunyip (13 October 2014)

The awesome power of nature's top predators!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151728874946025


----------



## dutchie (15 October 2014)

Now thats a cow!


----------



## bellenuit (15 October 2014)

dutchie said:


> Now thats a cow!
> 
> 
> View attachment 59850




Are you sure it's a cow?


----------



## dutchie (15 October 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...om-pet-cow-6ft-4in-crowned-tallest-world.html


----------



## bunyip (7 November 2014)

This one is for the dog lovers among us!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9U9NMjESJI


----------



## SirRumpole (11 November 2014)

Rarely photographed platypus caught on camera

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-11-...-rare-footage-of-the-elusive-platypus/5880806


----------



## Ijustnewit (4 January 2015)

One of the most tragic events to come out of the SA fires. I can not imagine what the families of these fur babies are going through this weekend. So very sad indeed , I just hope they died quickly . 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-01-...ushfire-tea-tree-gully-kennel-cattery/5999128


----------



## CanOz (4 January 2015)

Wow, bless their little hearts....that's really aweful.


----------



## Julia (4 January 2015)

Ijustnewit said:


> One of the most tragic events to come out of the SA fires. I can not imagine what the families of these fur babies are going through this weekend. So very sad indeed , I just hope they died quickly .
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-01-...ushfire-tea-tree-gully-kennel-cattery/5999128



Yes, just so awful.  At least human beings understand what is happening.  Animals, particularly those in cages, would be utterly terrified.  Let's hope they were overcome by smoke inhalation before being burned.
Many hundreds of sheep also died, and certainly there would be similar amongst the native wildlife population.
Just heartbreaking.


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 January 2015)

A terribly sad situation it is. 

Spare a thought for the wildlife too. Some will outrun the fire, but then die due to lack of food or water afterwards. Others will no doubt have been burned or affected by the smoke.


----------



## burglar (5 January 2015)

Smurf1976 said:


> A terribly sad situation it is.
> 
> Spare a thought for the wildlife too ...




Sampson Flat and Humbug Scrub are in the rain shadow of the Adelaide Hills.
Still terribly sad, I agree!

Google Satellite Image:
Sampson Flat SA 5114


----------



## Calliope (5 January 2015)

13 year-old Mongolian girl hunts with an eagle.




http://www.lostateminor.com/2014/04...e=outbrn&utm_medium=images&utm_campaign=trial


----------



## bunyip (8 January 2015)

Lions form incredibly strong bonds with humans who raise them - as shown in this video.

http://www.lostateminor.com/2014/09/24/reaction-rescued-lion-seeing-former-carer-touching/


----------



## bunyip (8 January 2015)

Calliope said:


> 13 year-old Mongolian girl hunts with an eagle.
> 
> View attachment 60999
> 
> ...




For some truly spectacular footage of golden eagles hunting wolves in Mongolia, click on this link. (but not if you'll be upset by seeing eagles drag down and kill wolves)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re644qgnCtw

Equally spectacular is the video of eagles hunting mountain goats.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XafAdkZIYKA

And don't leave your babies or toddlers unattended while there are eagles around, either.

I was poking along on my motor bike behind a mob of sheep one day in western Queensland when a wedgetail eagle swooped down and carried off a decent sized lamb right in front of me.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb0P5t5NQWM


----------



## Smurf1976 (8 January 2015)

Originally posted on Facebook by, of all places, a nightclub (in Adelaide). Good to see some awareness being raised that it's not just the humans and domestic animals affected by the fires, it's wildlife too.



> A lovely lady rang earlier asking if we wouldn't mind doing a post from our Facebook page to bring awareness to two small wildlife rescue sanctuary's doing it tough right now rescuing animals affected by the awful fires. If you are able to assist, please donate to Native Animal Network Donation account. BSB 105025 ACCOUNT 047824940
> 
> Food such as hay bales, bagged Lucerne pellets, goat food, horse food etc may also be donated. Please call Sally for drop off details 85645122.
> 
> ...




Unrelated to that, it seems that I've gained a wallaby to add to the animal collection. He/she seems to have moved into the backyard and sleeps under a tree during the daytime. Already have mice, lizard and cat living here permanently, now have a wallaby too it seems. Possum comes around every night but I've no idea where it sleeps during the day.


----------



## Julia (8 January 2015)

It may not be the same organisation, but ABC Radio today broadcast a plea for people to provide booties for koalas with burned footpads.
Thank goodness for the generous spirit of people who care for the wildlife in these circumstances.


----------



## Calliope (8 January 2015)

Smurf1976 said:


> Already have mice, lizard and cat living here permanently, now have a wallaby too it seems. Possum comes around every night but I've no idea where it sleeps during the day.




Isn't that lovely...mice, lizard and cat living in harmony.


----------



## burglar (9 January 2015)

Smurf1976 said:


> ... it's not just the humans and domestic animals affected by the fires, it's wildlife too ...




Ok Smurf, ya got to me.

That BSB number is in Mt. Barker SA in the Adelaide Hills.
Hopefully my donation won't find its way to Nigeria!!


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 January 2015)

burglar said:


> Ok Smurf, ya got to me.
> 
> That BSB number is in Mt. Barker SA in the Adelaide Hills.
> Hopefully my donation won't find its way to Nigeria!!




Must add that I have no associated with either of the wildlife organisations in that previous post. I believe them to be legit, but cannot confirm this.


----------



## burglar (13 January 2015)

Julia said:


> It may not be the same organisation, but ABC Radio today broadcast a plea for people to provide booties for koalas with burned footpads.
> Thank goodness for the generous spirit of people who care for the wildlife in these circumstances.




I did wonder who would, but I wonder no longer.

I was having morning tea with the wonderful volunteers from Meals on Wheels.
One was saying that she'd heard the plea.
She rounded up a few friends.
They knitted, sewed and crocheted 50 pairs between them.
And it only took an hour or so!


----------



## Calliope (13 January 2015)

burglar said:


> They knitted, sewed and crocheted 50 pairs between them.
> And it only took an hour or so!




It would take more than an hour or so to knit new jumpers for animals that are not so cuddly. It's easier to put them down...especially if they have burned feet and cannot walk.


----------



## burglar (13 January 2015)

Calliope said:


> It would take more than an hour or so to knit new jumpers for animals that are not so cuddly ...




Must admit, I do have a penchant for cuddly furry creatures!


----------



## Julia (13 January 2015)

burglar, you'll be pleased to know that the request for the Koala mittens 'went viral' and they have received far more than they need.  (I'm sure they'll keep for the next fire).

They're now asking people to make pouches for young animals whose mother has perished.

Calliope, yes it would easier and more practical, perhaps, to put them down.  But, as long as there are people who want to show such care for animals, the world is a better place imo.


----------



## Tisme (13 January 2015)

Julia said:


> But, as long as there are people who want to show such care for animals, the world is a better place imo.




Agreed. Unfortunately farmers are in no position to nurse mobs of sheep.


----------



## Calliope (13 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> Agreed. Unfortunately farmers are in no position to nurse mobs of sheep.




Yes Tisme. I have been there. It is a dreadful feeling to have to go around and shoot your injured animals after a bushfire, rather than let them suffer, with no hope of recovery.


----------



## Julia (13 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> Agreed. Unfortunately farmers are in no position to nurse mobs of sheep.



No, of course not, but if people want to express their compassion in sewing booties for koalas that's just a nice thing.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 September 2015)

Release of captive bred Tasmania devils hailed as turning point in fight against disease

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-09-...-bred-tasmania-devils-marks-milestone/6807058


----------



## noirua (3 April 2016)

Terrifying video shows how high crocodiles can jump
http://travel.aol.co.uk/2016/03/22/terrifying-video-shows-crocodiles-jump-strength/


----------



## bunyip (7 April 2016)

Not too keen on the face-licking and food sharing, but nice to watch all the same.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/_gf6ZnzjC7w


----------



## bunyip (6 June 2016)

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/vnVuqfXohxc?rel=0&;showinfo=0


----------



## dutchie (10 July 2016)

Revenge of the bull.

BREAKING NEWS: Top Spanish bullfighter, 29, is gored to death by an 87st beast live on TV as horrified spectators watch the first matador to be killed since 1987

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-death-ring-stunned-crowd.html#ixzz4Dx35xGus


----------



## noirua (30 May 2017)

*Keeper dies at Hamerton Zoo Park in "freak accident"*
http://www.aol.co.uk/travel/2017/05...g-grid7|main5|dl1|sec1_lnk2&pLid=295530760_uk


----------



## SirRumpole (30 May 2017)

noirua said:


> *Keeper dies at Hamerton Zoo Park in "freak accident"*
> http://www.aol.co.uk/travel/2017/05/29/hamerton-zoo-evacuated-serious-incident/?icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl1|sec1_lnk2&pLid=295530760_uk




I just hope they don't take it out on the tiger and put it down.


----------



## noirua (4 June 2017)

SirRumpole, you are very weak in this matter. If a Tiger attacks and kills a human it must , absolutely must, be shot dead. 

*Dying Aspinall 'wanted one of his zoo tigers to kill him'*
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...wanted-one-of-his-zoo-tigers-to-kill-him.html
But there was a price. In 1980, Aspinall was forced to shoot a Siberian tigress that killed two keepers at Howletts. Four years later a keeper was crushed to death by an Indian bull elephant in Port Lympne. In 1994 the head keeper at Howletts was killed by a Siberian tiger.

*Keeper killed by tiger was looking for a safer job*
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/keeper-killed-by-tiger-was-looking-for-a-safer-job-1573462.html


*Escaped tiger shot dead in Kent*
http://scotcats.online.fr/abc/realcats/kenttiger.html


----------



## SirRumpole (5 June 2017)

noirua said:


> SirRumpole, you are very weak in this matter. If a Tiger attacks and kills a human it must , absolutely must, be shot dead.




They are WILD animals, if we take them and lock them up it's up to the keepers to take proper precautions when in their vicinity.


----------



## Tisme (5 June 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> They are WILD animals, if we take them and lock them up it's up to the keepers to take proper precautions when in their vicinity.




We've seen the failed attempts of domesticating wild animals of the two legged variety,  but at the end of the day they retain their imprint to kill because they can; what chance does a Tiger have in the face of that competition.


----------



## noirua (23 July 2017)

A video has emerged from Cozumel, Mexico of a man flipping over a sea turtle which had become stuck on its back.
https://www.aol.co.uk/video/man-rescues-sea-turtle-in-mexico-5970ad0c83b51f01a50f5808/


----------



## noirua (28 July 2017)

ALL CREATURES GREAT AND SMALL - Episode 1 of very many
Late 1970s - 1978 in fact, so no wide screen as yet - Yorkshire Dales, North East England:
*All Creatures Great & Small s01e01 = Horse Sense*


----------



## noirua (5 August 2017)

*All Creatures Great and Small s01e02 = Dog Days*



http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/harry-potter-actor-robert-hardy-dies-91/story?id=49013281


----------



## noirua (6 August 2017)

* All Creatures Great & Small s01e03 = It Takes All Kinds *
**


----------



## noirua (9 August 2017)

* All Creatures Great & Small s01e04 = Calf Love *
**


----------



## noirua (13 August 2017)

*All Creatures Great & Small S01E05 = Out of Practice*


----------



## noirua (28 August 2017)

*All Creatures Great & Small S01E06 = Nothing Like Experience*
**


----------



## noirua (3 September 2017)

*All Creatures Great & Small S01E07 = Golden Lads and Girls*


----------



## noirua (3 September 2017)

*All Creatures Great & Small S01E08 = Advice & Consent*


----------



## noirua (3 September 2017)

*All Creatures Great & Small S01E09 = The Last Furlong*


----------



## noirua (3 September 2017)

*All Creatures Great & Small S 01E10 = Sleeping Partners*


----------



## noirua (3 September 2017)

*All Creatures Great & Small S01E11 = Bulldog Breed*


----------



## noirua (3 September 2017)

*All Creatures Great & Small S01E12 = Practice Makes Perfect*


----------



## noirua (3 September 2017)

*All Creatures Great & Small S01E13 = Breath of Life*



Last of series 1 - series 2 to follow shortly


----------



## noirua (3 September 2017)

*The World of James Herriot described by his son Jim*


----------



## noirua (3 September 2017)

*James Herriot Portrait of a Bestseller *


----------



## noirua (3 September 2017)

*Robert Hardy ● A Simple Tribute*


----------



## noirua (11 April 2018)

*All Creatures Great & Small S02E01 = Cats and Dogs*


----------



## noirua (12 April 2018)




----------



## noirua (14 April 2018)

*The Yorkshire town that gave us the home of cricket and All Creatures Great and Small*
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/...d-kingdom/articles/thirsk-what-to-see-and-do/
As for the Thirsk Museum, it’s the birthplace of Thomas Lord, who gave his name to Lord’s Cricket Ground, and its best exhibit is the Busby Stoop Chair. Cursed by a murderer awaiting the noose, the chair was said to cause the deaths of anyone who sat on it. So many deaths were attributed to the chair that the pub’s landlord gave it to the museum, where it hangs so high on the wall that you’d really have to try hard to clamber on to it.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Lord
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Busby's_stoop_chair
http://www.theparanormalguide.com/blog/busbys-stoop-chair-of-death








https://hauntedpalaceblog.wordpress.com/2017/01/20/the-deathly-stoop-chair-of-thomas-busby/


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 February 2019)

ASF is now being watched over by a kitten.

Yes really!

The photo is legit as such, it's real and hasn't been edited, although it's a setup with the old monitor being used for no reason other than so the kitten could sit on it - can't really sit a kitten on a modern one.

She got up there by herself - sits on everything that's where the idea came from.

As for the monitor - probably the last known use of a CRT. It's from last century - all 17" of it.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 February 2019)

Now I need to swap the monitors back over to the 21st century.....


----------



## noirua (3 February 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Now I need to swap the monitors back over to the 21st century.....



Unfortunately Youtube took down all the videos so no chance of reaching the 21st century. The copyright starts to run out in 2045 at the same time as the British/China agreement runs out over Hong Kong. I'll probably be too old by then.


----------



## Smurf1976 (11 February 2019)

Posted in memory of my cat who sadly passed away a few hours ago. 

RIP "Polar Bear": late 2007 - 11 February 2019


----------



## Joe Blow (12 February 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Posted in memory of my cat who sadly passed away a few hours ago.
> 
> RIP "Polar Bear": late 2007 - 11 February 2019




Sorry to hear it Smurf. It's tough losing a feline friend. I lost my old mate Sid around a year and a half ago and I still feel his absence.


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 February 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> Sorry to hear it Smurf. It's tough losing a feline friend. I lost my old mate Sid around a year and a half ago and I still feel his absence.



Thanks Joe.

Sorry to hear of your loss. Some things just can't be replaced and Sid will always be there in your heart. 

Following might ramble on a bit. I just feel a need to post it.....

The past few days have been incredibly difficult for reasons best explained by saying Polar Bear did not die of natural causes. Piecing together all that is known from various sources, it seems that she was attacked in her own backyard, ran through the garage and out the front screaming whilst being chased by an unknown dog, and was promptly run over by a passing car.

I am still trying to fully come to terms with the chain of events and just what has happened, how quickly it all unfolded and that her last moments were in outright pain and fear. 

And why the hell didn't I foresee this could happen and install a door on the garage which would have prevented it. 

It is too late now. Never again can I say out loud "where's our Polar Bear?" and have her appear in the kitchen. No more waiting looking out the window for me to come home. No more sitting there watching me do the gardening or work on the house. No more white hair sticking to the carpet like glue meaning vacuuming took hours. All gone.....

I must however adopt her approach to life. Whenever something went wrong or she knew I wasn't happy with what she'd done, she'd always come back a short time later and have another go with a different approach which usually worked.

Polar Bear was always exploring, always doing and didn't sleep 22 hours per day or whatever it is that cats normally sleep. She was excited each year putting up the Christmas lights and spent many hours outside looking at them. She has watched most episodes of _Top Gear_ which ever aired and unlike most cats she's also flown in a plane - twice.

She's now buried in the backyard, near her favourite spots, surrounded by 11 lights, one for each year of her life, and 11 white stones (1 large and 10 small) collected from nearby bush. The lights are on all night every night and will be maintained for as long as I own the property.

Never fail to appreciate what you have when you have it for you never know when it will be gone.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Joe Blow (15 February 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Thanks Joe.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss. Some things just can't be replaced and Sid will always be there in your heart.
> 
> ...




Many things in life are not forseeable. Random events propel our lives in directions we never anticipated. There was no way that you reasonably could have forseen the events that unfolded. It's natural to second guess what you "should" have done but in reality the chain of events that led to the tragedy were completely out of your control. Don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## Miner (15 February 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Posted in memory of my cat who sadly passed away a few hours ago.
> 
> RIP "Polar Bear": late 2007 - 11 February 2019
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear Smurt1976. Pets are pretty much part of our families. It hurts who loves.


----------



## noirua (5 April 2019)




----------



## sptrawler (5 April 2019)

That had to hurt.


----------



## noirua (12 April 2019)

What is this creature?


----------



## cynic (12 April 2019)

Looks a little bit like an insect larva, not sure what species, probably winged i.e. bee, fly or perhaps dragonfly.

Edit: but that's only a guess as I am not an entomologist.


----------



## noirua (12 April 2019)

cynic said:


> Looks a little bit like an insect larva, not sure what species, probably winged i.e. bee, fly or perhaps dragonfly.
> 
> Edit: but that's only a guess as I am not an entomologist.




Sorry, but you are no where near it. Try again closer to home.


----------



## bellenuit (13 April 2019)

noirua said:


> What is this creature?




I see plenty of them up at Parliament House. A demodex mite


----------



## noirua (13 April 2019)

bellenuit said:


> I see plenty of them up at Parliament House. A demodex mite



Yep! 
Also known as demodex, they’re basically tiny spiders you pick up as you age. By age 60, you’ve got a couple of thousand of the little guys living on your face. You can’t see them because they’re only about a third of a millimeter long and see-through.
They’re not anything to worry about. All they want is to eat some dead skin cells and a bit of the oil that comes along with them.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 April 2019)

I looked into this a bit wondering why old people have a lot of them. Kids have none or few.
It appears to be related to sebum production and strength of immune system. If you are old with redened sensitive skin it may be caused by this mite. You see old people with this on their face and I always assumed sun damage or excma but may be not!
Also it can make you eyelashes look a bit dandruffy, I remember a guy like that as a kid.
Not hard to reduce their population.


----------



## Ann (13 April 2019)

Cats are wonderful. I currently have a nineteen year old tortoiseshell this is a picture of her when she was a youngster.






This is an amazing video of a very brave cat.


----------



## noirua (14 April 2019)

*They will be reunited in freedom: WikiLeaks confirms Assange’s cat is safe *
https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...sanges-cat-is-safe/ar-BBVUC4X?ocid=spartanntp

Is this the only cat with a Twitter account: https://twitter.com/EmbassyCat

I live in the Ecuadorian Embassy with Julian Assange : Interested in counter-purrveillance // Yo vivo en la Embajada del Ecuador con Julian Assange


----------



## noirua (25 April 2019)

Today is World Penguin Day! While we celebrate these adorable birds, it's worth taking a moment to appreciate the sombre reality that 10 of the world's 18 species of penguins are currently threatened with extinction.


----------



## cynic (25 April 2019)

That ain't gonna fly!


----------



## noirua (27 April 2019)

Daredevil photographer gets close to crocodile for a perfect snap in Mexico


----------



## noirua (3 May 2019)

*Edward James Corbett* CIE VD (25 July 1875  – 19 April 1955) was a British hunter, tracker, naturalist, and author who hunted a number of man-eating tigers and leopards in India.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Corbett





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hunter Conservationist with an enormous fan club in India. But should he be so honoured?

Corbett National Park: https://www.corbettnationalpark.in






*A Large-Hearted Gentleman*
https://www.damninteresting.com/a-large-hearted-gentleman
*In 1875, there were more than 100,000 tigers in the world. In 2007 there was only one tiger alive for every fifteen that lived during Jim Corbett’s childhood. Had it not been for the intervention of this large-hearted gentleman, it is almost certain that there would be far fewer—if any—of these remarkable animals alive today.*
*Jim Corbett Fan Club: https://www.facebook.com/jimcorbettfanclub/*

​


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 June 2019)

It seems the cat likes water......


----------



## SirRumpole (5 October 2019)




----------



## bi-polar (5 October 2019)

Willy wagtails attack eagles as well .


----------



## noirua (6 October 2019)




----------



## bi-polar (6 October 2019)

New Guinea tribes wear bird of paradise feathers and copy the dance moves. Thers a pic of a Governor General in Victorian era clothes meeting a chief , both with big feathers on their head.
Their dance ritual is unknown.


----------



## noirua (16 October 2019)

*Monstrous 1-ton ocean sunfish caught in Russia's far east, thrown to the bears *
*https://www.rt.com/news/403357-sakhalin-giant-ocean-sunfish/*
*



*


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 October 2019)

It's important to keep cats' teeth clean. 

To check, ask the cat to open its mouth and have a look. Like this:






For entertainment, this contraption cost $13 or so from Kmart. The top piece spins around and the ball goes around inside. Good entertainment for the cat and the noise drives humans crazy since there's a bell inside the ball.....


----------



## noirua (17 October 2019)




----------



## chiff (17 October 2019)

noirua said:


>




A reading of the "Decline and fall of the British Empire' exposes that the British killed thousands of elephants for their ivory in Africa,and their other "hunting" targets were the native Africans-all erased from memory.


----------



## noirua (20 October 2019)

chiff said:


> A reading of the "Decline and fall of the British Empire' exposes that the British killed thousands of elephants for their ivory in Africa,and their other "hunting" targets were the native Africans-all erased from memory.



The British history on killing elephants does not look good. In today's world the finger points to Australian laws:
*Are Australia’s ivory laws contributing to elephant deaths?*
https://www.sbs.com.au/news/are-australia-s-ivory-laws-contributing-to-elephant-deaths

China, the US and France have also implemented tough laws to restrict the trade of ivory within their countries.
Ms Singh said Australia needs to ensure it is doing the same.

According to the new legislation, all ivory trading in the UK is banned, with only a few exemptions for rare and important items more than 100 years old, and for items with a small amount of ivory in them.
It will also impose a maximum five-year sentence for offenders.
https://inews.co.uk/news/environment/ban-ivory-sale-uk-elephant-tusks-environment-190050

Latest Australian ivory moves:
https://au.news.yahoo.com/australia...6WmOpBAqngw09IidmFmxhJVDPlUitYawuvntxilqJcaN0

An Australian delegation attending global wildlife talks in Geneva has formally announced the federal government’s intention to ban domestic ivory sales.


----------



## noirua (29 February 2020)




----------



## noirua (16 January 2021)

The Rhino Gold Bar initiative began in early 2020 when B2Gold announced the ground-breaking donation of 1,000 ounces of gold produced from the Company's Otjikoto mine in Namibia to support the preservation of the black rhino population in the country and the communities that protect them.

Proceeds from the sale of the bars are managed by the Rhino Gold Bar Advisory Committee (RGBAC), which includes representatives from B2Gold, Save the Rhino Trust Namibia (SRT), Integrated Rural Development and Nature Conservation (IRDNC), the Namibian Chamber of Environment, and the Namibian Ministry of Environment, Forestry, and Tourism. 

A portion of the proceeds is being used to assist conservation actions in the field, including support for patrols, intelligence activities, and to rural communities for whom the protection of rhinos is their birthright.


----------



## noirua (21 January 2021)




----------



## bellenuit (21 January 2021)

noirua said:


>





Am I the only one who has difficulty posting tweets (it usually eventually works, but surrounded by lots of garbage text) and also cannot read some tweets like the above. Nothing happens when I click on it. I'm on the latest Safari desktop if that is relevant.


----------



## noirua (21 January 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Am I the only one who has difficulty posting tweets (it usually eventually works, but surrounded by lots of garbage text) and also cannot read some tweets like the above. Nothing happens when I click on it. I'm on the latest Safari desktop if that is relevant.



If Twitter or other websites won't load properly in Safari on Mac — try these troubleshooting options!








						Twitter won't load on Safari? Here's the fix!
					

Safari on Mac can sometimes act a little wonky with Twitter and some other websites causing them to not load or load improperly. Here's some solution your can try to troubleshoot the problem.




					www.imore.com


----------



## bellenuit (21 January 2021)

noirua said:


> If Twitter or other websites won't load properly in Safari on Mac — try these troubleshooting options!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have no problems with Twitter when I access it directly. It is only from ASF that I have those issues.


----------



## noirua (22 January 2021)

bellenuit said:


> I have no problems with Twitter when I access it directly. It is only from ASF that I have those issues.



Best go to Joe's forum and put the problem to him.


----------



## noirua (4 February 2021)




----------



## noirua (15 February 2021)




----------



## basilio (17 February 2021)

Lockdowm is over. Massage Parlours are open! 
Check out the opportunities.


----------



## noirua (20 February 2021)




----------



## SirRumpole (20 February 2021)

I don't know whether here or the science thread is more appropriate, but whatever it's a good story.

Endangered ferret cloned from animal that has been dead 30 years.

Gives some hope for other endangered species, if only they knew.









						Meet Elizabeth Ann, the genetic copy of a ferret that died more than 30 years ago
					

US scientists successfully clone an endangered black-footed ferret using frozen cells from a long-dead wild animal, the first time any native endangered species has been cloned in the United States.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## noirua (28 February 2021)




----------



## SirRumpole (13 March 2021)

Some fact and fiction about a few of our animals.









						Do quokkas toss their babies at predators? Are daddy-long-legs deadly? Yes and no
					

Are quokkas really terrible parents? Are daddy-long-legs venomous? Is our coat of arms fashioned on fake news? Here are the answers you never knew you needed to some of the tallest and not-so-tall Australian animal tales.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## noirua (17 March 2021)

My share has just done a vertical plunge...


----------



## noirua (13 April 2021)




----------



## SirRumpole (29 May 2021)

Lassie come home .  

Great story.









						Sheep dog's miracle return after six months lost in dense bush
					

Xena the maremma's owners have had an emotional reunion after the three-year-old sheep dog returned from being lost in the bush for more than six months.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## Smurf1976 (8 June 2021)

Luna (cat) seems to have spent the day outside in the rain on a particularly cold, wet and miserable day. Her choice, she's got a fancy electronic cat door to let herself in with....

She's inside warming up now though:


----------



## noirua (4 July 2021)




----------



## noirua (5 July 2021)

Pet Rescue Service: 
	

	




						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## noirua (23 July 2021)




----------



## noirua (7 August 2021)

Lynnette CrookGerman Shepherd Rescue Elite​















+3

Tracey WallaceSTOLEN SAM - MALE GSD - LIVERSEDGE, WEST YORKSHIRE, WF15 - NORTH EAST​YgetfsScarpttgoomtnfsielrdauoyosrt atu en1e4:d01  ·







	

		
			
		

		
	
To the thieves
	

		
			
		

		
	








You have stolen a family dog
You have left an 10 year old boy heartbroken and desperately missing his 4 legged best friend 
	

		
			
		

		
	








You have left a father watching his sons pain as well as suffering his own.
Why couldn’t you have just taken him to a vets to be checked for a chip?
Why did you just have to bundle him into your boot?
Why is money so important and worth causing this pain?
There is a reward if money is so important.







	

		
			
		

		
	
If you have bought Sam
	

		
			
		

		
	








You may have bought Sam in innocence not knowing he was stolen and he already has a loving home.  Please come forward, we can sort this with no repercussions.
These guys have gone through enough heartache lately.  Someone, somewhere please have a heart and let Sam come home where he belongs and fix 2 broken hearts.  They just want him back home


----------



## noirua (25 August 2021)




----------



## Smurf1976 (26 August 2021)

noirua said:


> View attachment 129432



I foresee someone putting something on top of that removable piece, then the cat comes along, pokes its head through and knocks the vase over.....


----------



## noirua (5 September 2021)




----------



## macca (25 September 2021)

getting down and dirty at the Bronx Zoo


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 September 2021)

Meanwhile I'm awaiting the remote controlled mouse I've bought for the cat to play with.

Yep, remote controlled mouse..... 

There's a choice of colours - black, white, brown and grey. I've ordered a grey one.


----------



## noirua (11 October 2021)

1.) This dog, who thinks this parade is all for him.


----------



## e_abrams (14 October 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> Meanwhile I'm awaiting the remote controlled mouse I've bought for the cat to play with.
> 
> Yep, remote controlled mouse.....
> 
> There's a choice of colours - black, white, brown and grey. I've ordered a grey one.



My cat has been obsessed with a lone abandoned slipper rather than all the toys I've bought her. 😅


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 October 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> Meanwhile I'm awaiting the remote controlled mouse



It has arrived!







For scale that's a sheet of A4 paper so it's better described as a rat than a mouse.

Comes with rat and remote control but need to supply your own batteries - needs 2 x AA for the remote plus 3 x AAA size in the rat.

So far, so good. Rat runs forward nicely, reverses too, and with some manipulation of the controls it can be steered well enough in practice. Transmitter range doesn't seem to be a problem in practical use, it works as intended.

Cat seems to like it so that's good. A bit of fun for humans too....  

It doesn't run on carpet however, needs to be a hard floor surface.


----------



## e_abrams (15 October 2021)

That is much bigger than I expected it would be! I don't know why I thought it'd be the size of an actual mouse. 😅


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 October 2021)

e_abrams said:


> That is much bigger than I expected it would be!



Same here - it was sold as a mouse and there was nothing in the photos to indicate scale so I was expecting it to be roughly the size of an actual mouse.

Usually if a product doesn't match the description the problem is it's too small. Can't complain about this one though, it's bigger than implied.


----------



## basilio (15 October 2021)

*The  Wizard has been cancelled.*

A long time ago I saw The Wizard when I was at Melborne Uni.  A unique character  - even in those days. Always wondered what happened to The Wiz.

Anyway 50 years later The Wizard alias Ian Brackenberry Channell has drawn his last pay cheque as official Wizard for the City of Christchurch in New Zealand.  (You couldn't make this up could you ?) He  has an interesting background.









						New Zealand council ends contract with wizard after two decades of service
					

Ian Brackenbury Channell was paid $16,000 a year to provide ‘acts of wizardry’ for the city of Christchurch




					www.theguardian.com
				






			MILESAGO - People: Ian Channell aka The Wizard


----------



## e_abrams (15 October 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> Same here - it was sold as a mouse and there was nothing in the photos to indicate scale so I was expecting it to be roughly the size of an actual mouse.
> 
> Usually if a product doesn't match the description the problem is it's too small. Can't complain about this one though, it's bigger than implied.



Well, I hope your cat likes it. Mine would certainly chase a mouse this big. 😅


----------



## noirua (16 October 2021)

Hacienda Napoles theme park, once the private zoo of drug kingpin Pablo Escobar.




__





						Hacienda Nápoles - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Hippos: https://img-s-msn-com.akamaized.net/tenant/amp/entityid/AAPB5IG.img?h=839&w=1119&m=6&q=60&o=f&l=f
Having grown from a herd of 35 in 2012 to 80 this year.

It is feared that the herd, which started with one male and three female hippos smuggled by Escobar from a US zoo could reach 1,500 over the next 20 years due to mating habits continuing unabated.

The legacy has driven of tourism to the former ranch, and the outcry from the local population saw a previous culling attempt discontinue after just one animal was killed.

With drugs from Washington, a local environmental agency has begun to sterilise the animals.


----------



## noirua (6 November 2021)




----------



## basilio (7 November 2021)

noirua said:


>





Is that actually a pussy cat scratcher or a  ................. ?


----------



## basilio (7 November 2021)

Heroic, great and  exhausting story.  Well worth a dinner party.

My life and death hike through busy Melbourne to help a duck march her eight babies to water​Debbie Lustig









						My life and death hike through busy Melbourne to help a duck march her eight babies to water | Debbie Lustig
					

For three hours I fend off traffic and protect the ducklings like a crazy lollipop lady with a fishing net. I’m exhausted but as determined as that mother duck




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 November 2021)

basilio said:


> Is that actually a pussy cat scratcher or a ................. ?



A search online finds that they are indeed sold as cat massagers.

I've learned something today.....


----------



## sptrawler (9 November 2021)

I think this covid virus has addled peoples brains, my daughter has just bought two cats, I assume they are ex government cats. Because all they do is lay around and roll on their backs for a tummy rub when the boss arrives, what about catching a few mice or losing a few pounds?


----------



## macca (9 November 2021)

Dogs have masters, cats have servants.........


----------



## basilio (11 November 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> A search online finds that they are indeed sold as cat massagers.
> 
> I've learned something today.....




Indeed. That is how they are sold.


----------



## Smurf1976 (22 November 2021)

We like ladders:





Yes she got up there herself - she's quite good at climbing any sort of ladder.


----------



## Smurf1976 (22 November 2021)

We have a new toy.....

The "mouse" briefly comes out of any of the 6 holes around it randomly then goes straight back in.


----------



## basilio (23 November 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> We have a new toy.....
> 
> The "mouse" briefly comes out of any of the 6 holes around it randomly then goes straight back in.
> 
> ...




That is so clever !! Puss must love it .  

Could be a sad day however it actually catches the mite.  Don't think i8t will go back into it's hole again.


----------



## Smurf1976 (12 December 2021)

34 degrees outside so perfect weather for sitting in the garden:


----------



## noirua (19 December 2021)

__





						My5
					






					www.channel5.com
				



_All Creatures Great and Small_ (2020 TV series)​EPISODE 1
You've Got to Dream
James Herriot follows his dream to become a vet.
Available Until: 30 June 2025


----------



## noirua (21 December 2021)

This animal is a ZORSE.


----------



## noirua (21 December 2021)

This animal is an Iron Age Pig


----------



## noirua (21 December 2021)

This animal is a GEEP


----------



## noirua (21 December 2021)

This animal is a LEOPON


----------



## noirua (27 December 2021)




----------



## Smurf1976 (10 January 2022)

Most cats drink water from a bowl.

That would be too conventional and easy for mine however.....   






It's a rather retro hand basin yes. Straight from the 1960's.


----------



## macca (11 January 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> Most cats drink water from a bowl.
> 
> That would be too conventional and easy for mine however.....
> 
> ...




When posting shocking photos could you please give a heads up at the start of the post

"some viewers may be offended" would suit

Nice piccy of the puddy cat though


----------



## noirua (27 January 2022)

Meet 190-year-old Jonathan, the world's oldest-ever tortoise
					

When Jonathan the giant tortoise was born, Queen Victoria was just a teenager. While the British monarch died more than 120 years ago aged 81, Jonathan is still shuffling around the remote island of St. Helena.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## noirua (27 January 2022)

Tu'i Malila - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



According to one story, Tu'i Malila was one of a pair of tortoises given by Captain Cook to the Tongan royal family upon his visit to Tonga in July 1777.[2] The other tortoise reportedly died shortly after Cook's visit.[3] This story has been discounted on the basis that Cook made no mention of the event in his journal, although it has been suggested that the tortoise may have been the gift of a member of Cook's crew instead.[1]


----------



## noirua (29 January 2022)

They flock to our squares in their dozens, and defecate all over, even our most treasured monuments and statues. They squabble over leftover sandwich crusts, and nip furiously at cigarette butts.
And if you get too close to the flying rats, as they've come to be nicknamed over the years, and you might even notice a somewhat grim detail of missing toes - or even the whole foot.




__





						The very surprising reason why so many of London's pigeons have no feet
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## noirua (30 January 2022)

__





						The Aspinall Foundation - Animal Conservation Charity
					

Renowned animal conservation charity dedicated to protecting animals around the world. We work in conjunction with Howletts & Port Lympne wildlife parks.




					www.aspinallfoundation.org


----------



## noirua (14 February 2022)




----------



## Smurf1976 (24 February 2022)




----------



## noirua (6 March 2022)

Bug Bites​*6*/13
Insects can take the blame for some itchy blisters. Scabies are tiny mites that drill into your skin, sometimes leaving curved lines of blisters in their tracks. They often attack the hands, feet, wrists, and under the arms. Flea and bedbug bites can cause little blisters, too. The brown recluse spider has an extra-nasty bite that blisters before bursting to form a painful open sore. If that describes your blister, go to the doctor right away.








						Blisters Causes and Treatment
					

Blisters can result from an ill-fitting shoe, a bug bite, or a serious health problem like shingles. Find out more from WebMD about what causes them and how to treat them.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## noirua (13 March 2022)

Twin lions evacuated from Ukraine arrive in Belgium after perilous journey
					

Two African lions that were rescued from a Ukrainian animal sanctuary earlier in March have found a new home at a Belgian animal shelter.




					www.foxnews.com
				







Tsar and Jamil are twin lions that got evacuated from the Wild Animal Rescue in Kyiv earlier this month. The big cats now call Belgium home. (Natural Help Center (Natuurhulpcentrum Opglabbeek))


----------



## noirua (14 March 2022)




----------



## Smurf1976 (1 April 2022)

An old photo, these have since passed on unfortunately, but thought I'd post it anyway:


----------



## noirua (7 April 2022)




----------



## noirua (7 April 2022)




----------



## noirua (15 April 2022)

Are Rawhide Chews Dangerous for Dogs? – American Kennel Club
					

When it comes to choosing the right dog chews, the options are seemingly limitless. You've likely heard that rawhide chews are particularly bad for dogs, f




					www.akc.org
				











						How to Make Rawhide Glue
					

Rawhide glue has many uses. It can be used to hold arrow points or spear points in place while you lash on sinew, it can be applied over the sinew wrappings on arrow fletching to hold then in place…




					sensiblesurvival.org


----------



## noirua (22 April 2022)




----------



## noirua (25 April 2022)

100-year-old dead shark had meningitis, researchers say
					

It is believed that the Greenland shark died from meningitis, which would be the first recorded instance of the infection in the species.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## StockyGuy (26 April 2022)

noirua said:


> View attachment 140670




That cat's gaze makes me re-evaluate my life


----------



## noirua (27 April 2022)

__





						Rare bird spotted in Tangjiahe National Nature Reserve
					

A lovely oriental plover was recently spotted in the Tangjiahe National Nature Reserve in Guangyuan, Southwest China's Sichuan province. The  total number of such species there is now 339.



					regional.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## noirua (2 May 2022)




----------



## noirua (5 May 2022)

Nifty News: Steve Irwin's zoo conservation NFTs, SportemonGo is gone, and more
					

Leeds United is selling digitally signed NFT jerseys to support Ukraine, Australia Zoo to help animals via NFTs and SportemonGo has shut down.




					cointelegraph.com


----------



## noirua (19 May 2022)

As we are all looking forward to the warmer weather, we need to be aware of the impact the rise in temperature has on our pets.
On several occasions we at Justice for Reggie  have found dogs locked in cars, sometimes with a window partly down.
This not only leads to possible death of the pet due to overheating but also leaving the window open leads to the opportunity for your pet to be stolen.
If you are going shopping in the car 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
LEAVE YOUR DOG AT HOME


----------



## noirua (1 June 2022)

Not a pussy cat!


----------



## noirua (1 June 2022)




----------



## noirua (6 June 2022)




----------



## noirua (19 June 2022)




----------



## noirua (21 June 2022)




----------



## noirua (26 June 2022)




----------



## noirua (29 June 2022)




----------



## noirua (1 August 2022)




----------



## Smurf1976 (1 August 2022)

I'm not sure my cat has really understood the concept of an artist signing the painting....






Paws have been washed to remove the paint.


----------



## noirua (18 August 2022)




----------



## noirua (21 August 2022)




----------



## noirua (21 August 2022)

__





						John Aspinall (zoo owner) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Does tourist hotspot hold the key to Lord Lucan mystery?
					

The remarkable story of the fugitive peer and one of the county's most charismatic characters.




					www.kentonline.co.uk
				







__





						Howletts Wildlife Park & Conservation Charity In Kent
					

Experience a fun day out at Howletts wildlife park and help support our conservation work.  Visit the UKs largest African elephant herd and many more animals!




					www.aspinallfoundation.org
				







__





						Port Lympne Safari Park, Wild Animal Reserve & Hotel
					

Experience a great day out in Kent by visiting our award winning safari park or sleep amongst the animals at our multi award winning Port Lympne Hotel.




					www.aspinallfoundation.org
				



*FIVE keepers were killed between 1980 and 2000* at PORT LYMPNE and HOWLETTS WILD ANIMAL PARK – the zoos in Kent owned by the Aspinall family. Three were mauled by tigers and two were crushed by elephants. Damian Aspinall is known for his belief that keepers should interact closely with animals.








						Damian Aspinall - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (17 September 2022)




----------



## noirua (22 October 2022)

Larry the Cat outlasts fourth U.K. prime minister
					

The 15-year-old tabby is the Chief Mouser of No. 10 Downing Street, where Britain's prime ministers both work and reside. Larry has been in the post since David Cameron ran the government.




					www.npr.org


----------



## noirua (22 October 2022)

#6 Cop Stops The Traffic In New York So A Mother Cat Holding A Kitten Can Cross Safely C.1925


----------



## noirua (29 October 2022)




----------



## SirRumpole (29 October 2022)

Fascinating story.









						'Red with crabs': Millions of Christmas Island critters begin annual migration
					

Red crab migration season has kicked off on Christmas Island — and experts say it could be one of the biggest in years, with up to 65 million crustaceans making the journey.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## noirua (30 October 2022)

Ugandan Ivory Trader Gets a Life Sentence in a Landmark Ruling
					

In a historical ruling, Uganda’s Standards, Utilities and Wildlife Court sentenced a man to life in prison for illegal possession of two pieces of ivory on Thursday, the Uganda Wildlife Authority announced in a press statement.




					www.occrp.org


----------



## basilio (4 November 2022)

Pauline Hanson on the lion path..

* Pauline Hanson tells lions to ‘piss off back to Africa’  * 








One Nation Senator Pauline has told Parliament the lions at Taronga zoo can leave if they don’t like it here, offering to personally drive them to the airport herself.

“The attitude of these lions disgusts me,” Pauline Hanson yelled. “They came here, they took every advantage of this country. We gave them free accommodation, free food – a lot of free food. And still they’re not happy.                                                                                

“They think they can just leave their government-funded housing, wander around Sydney’s suburbs terrorising Australians with their foreign-looking faces and their foreign-sounding roars. Well, I’ve had enough. It’s clear you’re not happy, so pack your bags and piss off back to Africa”.

The controversial senator also said zoos should have an Australian-only policy. “You walk into an Australian zoo these days and all you see is animals from Africa or Asia. It’s unrecognisable. I remember a time when every enclosure had a koala or a kangaroo. That was a better time, believe me”.









						Pauline Hanson tells lions to ‘piss off back to Africa’
					

"I'll drive them to the airport myself"




					www.theshovel.com.au


----------



## basilio (4 November 2022)

But there is also another perspective on the attempts of the lions to find a new home.









						Lions return to enclosure after realising cost of housing in Sydney
					

"Our cage at Taronga is actually better than most of the rentals we looked at"




					www.theshovel.com.au


----------



## noirua (4 November 2022)

basilio said:


> Pauline Hanson on the lion path..
> 
> * Pauline Hanson tells lions to ‘piss off back to Africa’  *
> 
> ...



Who is Pauline Hanson?  That's why she's making a silly comment to get in the news.


----------



## basilio (4 November 2022)

noirua said:


> Who is Pauline Hanson?  That's why she's making a silly comment to get in the news.



Oops.. Sorry Noirua this is a joke. But byes Pauline Hanson does make many outrageous  comments just to get headlines. 

Which is the point of the joke.


----------



## macca (4 November 2022)

Scientist almost jumps into the mouth of a tiger shark (I can't get it to cope so try the link)









						Close call! Hawaii diver nearly lands in tiger shark's open mouth in this video
					

A close encounter with a tiger shark happened off the coast of Oahu, Hawaii. Ocean Ramsey was about to dive into the water when she spotted an approaching tiger shark. Watch the video!




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## noirua (20 November 2022)




----------



## noirua (7 December 2022)

750 teeth found in deep ocean graveyard
					

Scientists have made a major finding more than 5km underwater, on a voyage that has also unveiled a new species of shark.




					thewest.com.au


----------

